# Cali connection good or bad?



## dankydonky (Mar 20, 2012)

i want know before plant my seeds if i'll waste my time and money with them. i've 1 reg deadhead and 1 reg larry og. i've bought em before christmas if i remember right..


----------



## Str8Dank (Mar 20, 2012)

You will be happy they have lots of quality genetics in their camp.


----------



## thechuggler (Mar 20, 2012)

If you're not growing anything else it's not a waste of time. You'll be fine with regs. It's mainly the feminine seeds everyone is talking about that had a bad experience.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 20, 2012)

Reg should be okay. My Deadhead is fire, but prone to a few nanners here and there. They are regs too. My tahoe is fire, but very lanky and low yielding compared to my deadhead.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 20, 2012)

my nonfem tahoes were fire, i ran 5 of the 10, 1 keeper, but no herm or auto issues


----------



## ganjaman87 (Mar 20, 2012)

I ran 2 feminized Pre-98 bubbas and one DID herm but the one that didnt was str8 up FIRE....I think most of the problems have been with feminized seeds though the regs should be good


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah the first batch of fems we ahd the formula off i was told half of what it really was... and has since been fixed... i was told a .5-6.0 instead of the 1-12


----------



## ganjaman87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well since you're in here swerve I just started the 818 Headband and wanted to know what are yields like? any tips on that strain?


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

yields will be very very good top last train her ... she will love nitrogen and calmag ... she will eat ...you veg her and spread her out she will make massive stanky kolas...our original sour diesel cut yields fantastic so the combination is great...


----------



## Tuco420 (Mar 20, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yeah the first batch of fems we ahd the formula off i was told half of what it really was... and has since been fixed... i was told a .5-6.0 instead of the 1-12


What formula are you refering to CS or STS......... and would you break it down ???


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

my sts formula. but has since been fixed.


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 20, 2012)

how original is your sour diesel swerve? sent ya a pm b4 the hack went down... im smoking sour d atm and i want!


----------



## dart420 (Mar 21, 2012)

There is gold in the genetics, but do you have the time, money and space to isolate them.some People find gold in Alaska, and some don't....... As for customer service, be ready to be publicly insulted if you complain about the hermie problems.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 21, 2012)

yup dart that how i roll.. i talk shit to people who talk shit and am cordial with those that are the same.. u only get asshole when ur an asshole... and at least i respond to people...eh....and my cut is as original as it gets 2 cuts came out of weasels room the cut rez was gifted then used and there is the cut that the inside crew has.. my cut once again came from chemdog..and let me tell u wow all kerosine.. everyone who smokes my sour d goes wtf how come your is pure kerosine and no sweet...and it has the high to boot...


----------



## dankydonky (Mar 21, 2012)

swerve you can't throw shit to people having problems with your fems..i still have no problems with your gear couse i haven't grown any of it atm but if many people has problems with hermies i don't think it's just their fault (stress etc).. not all people are asshole and want to bullshit about you and your company...they just have some problems with your genetics and it'd be better if you try fix it instead of insult them. just my 2 cents. i hope my 2 seeds grow fine,is the larry a good producer?


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 21, 2012)

CaliConnection. "Bad beans, worse people"


----------



## Swerve (Mar 21, 2012)

danky the ones who have legit issues get shit replaced no problem...its funny how the 4 people who keep making a hoplaa about shit wont get a dam thing from me simple as that.... i have always been straight up.. you have an issue just hit me up. if its legit not a prob gear comes...there are prob more reports of people getting free seeds from me than anyone else out there... i give away what most companies sell all year... just like the bigger guys than me piss on what i do... 

but i will gladly listen to anyones issues if you come to me being and acting cordial i will return the same ... do unto those as you want to be done to u....simple as that.. im only an asshole to people like danksalot and bean and capt and dart the same 4 people u see in every single cali connection thread talking shit.. not new people only them.. kinda funny to have 4 guys on your nuts so hard.. prob with it is so much pointless banter and bs and arguements happen..its all unnecessary but fun in the end.....

larry does well top her and or lst and she will produce well.. she is more on the producer side than the tahoe....

the cali connection stomping on all you haters ... keep hating cause when u got haters well you made.. so keep on talking kids i enjoy it and actually find it stress relieving..so in turn thank you

and danks be nice dont throw all my guys under the bus im the asshole remember that.....oh and how the nuts looks. cuz man u jumped on with dart stinkyfinger and bean eh


----------



## dankydonky (Mar 21, 2012)

ok thanks swerve. i'll do a smoke report when i'll have shit done


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 21, 2012)

everything i've grown from cali connection has been some straight fire, and i've grown both fem's and regs from them...

the pre 98, a fem, was straight up fire.. two hitter quitter bud for sure... that bubba taste and flavor that i absolutely loved.. the only downside was yield, but some training should help with that issue some...

larry, was nice smoke as well.. wasn't exactly crazy about that lemony taste, as i prefer my og's to taste kushy. but if you like lemon, and you like kush, larry is a nice smoke all around, and the yields were better than my bubba..


----------



## dankydonky (Mar 22, 2012)

thant racer i begin to have some positive faith about my 2 seeds heheh


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

dankydonky said:


> swerve you can't throw shit to people having problems with your fems..i still have no problems with your gear couse i haven't grown any of it atm but if many people has problems with hermies i don't think it's just their fault (stress etc).. not all people are asshole and want to bullshit about you and your company...they just have some problems with your genetics and it'd be better if you try fix it instead of insult them. just my 2 cents. i hope my 2 seeds grow fine,is the larry a good producer?


Here's a good thread for you to read. https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/506571-big-buddha-buddha-tahoe.html and https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/492579-cali-connection-seeds-what-deal.html 
I've tried dealing with Swerve in a civil manner. First on his forums where I posted with pics of my problems, I was ignored. Then when I post here, swerve blames it on grower error, which it was not, then I was called a liar. He dodges questions, contradicts himself all the time regarding genetics, and attacks his customers with insults and stale jokes.


----------



## dankydonky (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah sticky..i've read the thread about big buddha and i read he says milo tahoe is not from the original clone. than i saw the video where he says he collaborated with milo in the tahoe project...i'm confused. Maybe would be a good thing to ask milo about it. Maybe milo won the cup with swerve genetics and didn't give any credit royalty to him so he's a bit pissed off,he would be right if it would as i guess


----------



## ganjaman87 (Mar 22, 2012)

You guys are really bashing swerve...Like racerboy said Ive grown CC and it was str8 up FIRE! Yes I did get a hermie on one plant, but I understand that this happens from time to time, but the product was some of the best if not the best ive ever grown and my associates said the same so give CC a break man atleast Swerve does come on here and answer questions about his strains....atleast he's reachable if your so pissed about fem beans then buy REGS!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Mar 22, 2012)

dankydonky said:


> thant racer i begin to have some positive faith about my 2 seeds heheh


Dude grow the seeds....when your shit is dank as fuck your gonna be glad you grew it....I grew two pre-98 bubba bx2 and one hermed but I am growing CC gear again as we speak because yes, his gear is that good....atleast the bubba was. the pic in my avi is the pre-98 by the way


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 22, 2012)

if your lucky you wont get hermies!! be careful!!! his stuff has VERY weakend genetics from being passed down the line WAY too much,


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 22, 2012)

you TELL EM Capt!!! look at what happened to him!! me and Capt got all of our posts deleted along with another guy named beans davis. RIU is trying to cover up swerves BS. seriously Cali Conn sucks. the facts speak for themselves... too bad that RIU tried to say that they just HAPPENED to save the server that day right where my big ass post calling out swerve was. thats bull. swerve is trying to shut up people who are telling the truth about him and his gear! be careful


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> You guys are really bashing swerve...Like racerboy said Ive grown CC and it was str8 up FIRE! Yes I did get a hermie on one plant, but I understand that this happens from time to time, but the product was some of the best if not the best ive ever grown and my associates said the same so give CC a break man atleast Swerve does come on here and answer questions about his strains....atleast he's reachable if your so pissed about fem beans then buy REGS!


Emerald Triangle has "str8 up FIRE" too, without the unstable crap. So what if Swerve is reachable when everything that comes out of him is diarrhea. How does that help? If you're happy with herms, great. There are other breeders with shit just as good or better. CC is most definitely not the only company with "str8 FIRE".


----------



## dart420 (Mar 22, 2012)

They deleted my posts about his pm. Must be giving free seeds to the Mods.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 22, 2012)

THX for seeing the truth people.. HELL YAH!!! i got the bubba76 and the trinity kush from Emerald triangle!! I tried the Lemon Diesel... more lemon flavor than ANY OG wishes it had... lovely strain!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 22, 2012)

I mean what kind of company/breeder needs to go bribe websites and forums to cover up your bullshit genes.


----------



## Tuco420 (Mar 22, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> CC is most definitely not the only company with "str8 FIRE".


I believe you can find keepers from any company out there.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 22, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> I mean what kind of company/breeder needs to go bribe websites and forums to cover up your bullshit genes.


 lol, do you really believe that i get free beans from swerve for modd'ing any posts that are negative about his company?? what do you think this is, thc farmer?? lmao...
and fyi, it was admin who deleted those posts, not a mod, as any posts that have any form of personal attacks in them tend to get deleted rather quickly...


----------



## Swerve (Mar 22, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Here's a good thread for you to read. https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/506571-big-buddha-buddha-tahoe.html and https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/492579-cali-connection-seeds-what-deal.html
> I've tried dealing with Swerve in a civil manner. First on his forums where I posted with pics of my problems, I was ignored. Then when I post here, swerve blames it on grower error, which it was not, then I was called a liar. He dodges questions, contradicts himself all the time regarding genetics, and attacks his customers with insults and stale jokes.



ok there is the first problem.. thats not our breeder packaging.. do you have my matchbook and plastic disc....not a plastic baggie....????uh that was like 4 years ago we had plastic baggies. hahaha let me guess your friend or someone else bought it and sent it to you like this right..???


----------



## ganjaman87 (Mar 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> ok there is the first problem.. thats not our breeder packaging.. do you have my matchbook and plastic disc....not a plastic baggie....????uh that was like 4 years ago we had plastic baggies. hahaha let me guess your friend or someone else bought it and sent it to you like this right..???


That is the same packaging I always get from worldwidemarijuanaseeds when ordering single seeds


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 22, 2012)

He never responds if you ask respectfully. He only answers when you curse at him. He indirectly replied in another thread by calling that pack fake.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 22, 2012)

i have never seen this packaging so.... thats why i dont know it... pretty easy to understand..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i have never seen this packaging so.... thats why i dont know it... pretty easy to understand..


 i had thought the same thing.. the first pack of cali cons beans i ever bought came in the plastic disc thingy that is now inside of the match books that they use.. this was idk, about 3 or so years ago from pp..
even those were still pretty identifiable as cc's stuff as they still came in that plastic disc..


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

Castle Seeds and Single Seed Center both package seeds in those. Those particular seeds came from Castle. Swerve is playing dumb on purpose, he knows exactly what it is. Grasping at straws is what its called. He'll say anything he can. They were 100% real, as well as every other strain I've gotten from there. Try harder Swirl.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> ok there is the first problem.. thats not our breeder packaging.. do you have my matchbook and plastic disc....not a plastic baggie....????uh that was like 4 years ago we had plastic baggies. hahaha let me guess your friend or someone else bought it and sent it to you like this right..???


Well folks, you heard it straight from Swerve himself, he doesn't even know what he's talking about when it comes to his own gear.
That is clearly a Cali Connection seed from The Single Seed Center or Castle Seeds, companies that Swerve supposedly does business with all the time.
He doesn't even know how the seedbanks that he distributes through sell his gear, in this case, a small plastic baggy with a slice of the original breeder's packaging for verification.
Your lack of simple cannabis industry knowledge is stunning, your lack of knowledge about your own business dealings is unbelievable, and you make yourself into a bigger joke with every post Swerve.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 22, 2012)

your right i do not know what they put it in. as we sell our seeds in breeders packaging.. we dont split our seeds up we dont ask how they are packaged why because we have a distributor who does all of this.... im glad you think so... your telling me coca cola knows every little store that sells their gear no they sell it to a distributor who then sells it to his retailers... its called business... we dont sell anything directly to any retailer we like all the other companies have a distributor...so there is your business lesson for the day genius.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 23, 2012)

Swerve said:


> your right i do not know what they put it in. as we sell our seeds in breeders packaging.. we dont split our seeds up we dont ask how they are packaged why because we have a distributor who does all of this.... im glad you think so... your telling me coca cola knows every little store that sells their gear no they sell it to a distributor who then sells it to his retailers... its called business... we dont sell anything directly to any retailer we like all the other companies have a distributor...so there is your business lesson for the day genius.


Okay, so you're admitting to hiring a incompetent distributor, fair enough.
A distributor who should ask if you want your seeds sold only in the breeder's pack, to avoid these kinds of embarrassing situations for you.
Because if some little shop was selling Coca-Cola in broken bottles, distributor or not, Coca-Cola's name is on the product and their ass is the one on the line.
I appreciate your attempted backhanded genius compliment, but it wouldn't be fair of me to accept it, as I'm actually a savant, while you are obviously none of the above.


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (Mar 23, 2012)

Makes me think twice about running cali connect seeds,have heard alot of good things about them,but im not sure if its worth the risk


----------



## theTHCdoctor (Mar 23, 2012)

dankydonky said:


> i want know before plant my seeds if i'll waste my time and money with them. i've 1 reg deadhead and 1 reg larry og. i've bought em before christmas if i remember right..


Hey man i got the same seeds and they are almost done flower they are bomb. Larry stretches a lil too much but that just my be the genetics.


----------



## dankydonky (Mar 23, 2012)

i'm glad to hear this doctor! i hope mine will do fine as yours


----------



## maphisto (Mar 23, 2012)

plain and simple if you want a fire Kush just go with Mr.Nice i purchased their Master Kush x Skunk #1 they come in a sealed pack,but the only thing for you fem lovers they are reg seeds..But hey no problem i threw down 6 beans and 6 poped go with a REAL breeder like Shantibaba!!


----------



## JCashman (Mar 23, 2012)

maphisto said:


> plain and simple if you want a fire Kush just go with Mr.Nice i purchased their Master Kush x Skunk #1 they come in a sealed pack,but the only thing for you fem lovers they are reg seeds..But hey no problem i threw down 6 beans and 6 poped go with a REAL breeder like Shantibaba!!


only thing with that is, while Shanti may use "kushes" (afgan, master, etc), however the OG Kush comes from the 91 Chem, its not actually a kush. so basically, if you wanted a OG Kush, and went with a kush by Shanti, you didn't get the same thing because Shanti works with a few actual kushes, and to my knowledge doesn't work with the 91 chem or the OG Kush. they are completely different plants with completely different lineages. to sum up, OG Kush is not actually by definition, a kush.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 24, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> Okay, so you're admitting to hiring a incompetent distributor, fair enough.
> A distributor who should ask if you want your seeds sold only in the breeder's pack, to avoid these kinds of embarrassing situations for you.
> Because if some little shop was selling Coca-Cola in broken bottles, distributor or not, Coca-Cola's name is on the product and their ass is the one on the line.
> I appreciate your attempted backhanded genius compliment, but it wouldn't be fair of me to accept it, as I'm actually a savant, while you are obviously none of the above.



so in turn your saying DNA , Serious seeds, Paradise seeds, THseeds ,Mine and Flying Dutchman aka Sensi's distributor is incompetent...huh.... interesting for a savant....

and maphisto im pretty sure i told you if you talk shit to me expect it right the F back..not to sure how hard that is to understand... and the only people who want to punch me are those who talk shit and cant except shit talked back to them aka a bunch of talking pansies.... I unlike most will actually say what i say via web to your face... not a prob not scared and i have no issues with telling people how it is...99% of the time its kats like you who just talk baseless shit....simple as that........See u in san fran.. hell i will be in sac next week. not to hard to find we roll around all cali conn'd out.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 24, 2012)

Swerve said:


> so in turn your saying DNA , Serious seeds, Paradise seeds, THseeds ,Mine and Flying Dutchman aka Sensi's distributor is incompetent...huh.... interesting for a savant....
> 
> and maphisto im pretty sure i told you if you talk shit to me expect it right the F back..not to sure how hard that is to understand... and the only people who want to punch me are those who talk shit and cant except shit talked back to them aka a bunch of talking pansies.... I unlike most will actually say what i say via web to your face... not a prob not scared and i have no issues with telling people how it is...99% of the time its kats like you who just talk baseless shit....simple as that........See u in san fran.. hell i will be in sac next week. not to hard to find we roll around all cali conn'd out.


I'm sure none of those other breeders would play stupid and pretend like they've never seen a pack of seeds from Single Seed Center.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 24, 2012)

Swerve said:


> ok there is the first problem.. thats not our breeder packaging.. do you have my matchbook and plastic disc....not a plastic baggie....????uh that was like 4 years ago we had plastic baggies. hahaha let me guess your friend or someone else bought it and sent it to you like this right..???


Swerve, not trying to be a hater at all. I grow a lot of TGA and some DNA gear. I have been interested in trying some of your strains (Deadhead and Tahoe). I stopped and read this because I have heard mixed reviews. Thanks to Subcool being here on Rollitup I tried regular seeds and I will always prefer regular seeds to femanized. Anyway, if you are going to be online IMHO you should address the issues. If you fucked up some fem seeds, that is fine with me if you make it right. Of course some are pissed and have trouble politely discussing matter. 
You said here is 1st problem: packaging. That has been established as legit packaging. So what else do you have to say about these pictures and this customer? I say this respectfully I am not a troll.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 24, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I'm sure none of those other breeders would play stupid and pretend like they've never seen a pack of seeds from Single Seed Center.


Personally I don't think he is obligated to know how his seed packs are shipped when there are a bunch of companies carrying his line. Now that being said, if he ever received a complaint then I am sure a breeder would quickly find out exactly. But I am interested in how the rest of this plays out for sure. Some people look for ways to help their customers and some look for reasons to not help their customers. Everyone makes mistakes, but how does one handle those mistakes and learn from them? Swerve should not be forced to deal with ignorant people, but he started to address your post and then stopped when he assumed your problem was having seeds that are several years old.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Mar 24, 2012)

Everything I've ordered from Cali Connection has germed in 24 hours so whatever the drama is, I don't care. Whenever I ordered Cali Connection strains from Attitude the shipping came in and the seeds germed. 
Anyway Cali Conn released another strain recently called OGiesel that I'm going to order. It looks like some sort of Diesel /OG Kush cross. I found a new promo code purple420 that I'm going to use.


----------



## maphisto (Mar 24, 2012)

and again my post gets deleted did you run to the mods again your a joke swirl..karma will catch up to you!!View attachment 2085377
work on your breeding and maybe someday your genetics can provide something like this!!


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 24, 2012)

Swerve said:


> so in turn your saying DNA , Serious seeds, Paradise seeds, THseeds ,Mine and Flying Dutchman aka Sensi's distributor is incompetent...huh.... interesting for a savant....


It would be interesting, if that was the case.
None of those other companies are here trying to make excuses about not being able to identify their own gear, so don't try to change the subject.
I'm positive Adam at Th Seeds is smart enough to know how each seedbank sells and distributes his seeds, you are not.
You are a hype man at best, the Flavor Flav of cannabis seeds, and not to be taken seriously.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeeeeeahh bwoy!!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 24, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> You are a hype man at best, the Flavor Flav of cannabis seeds, and not to be taken seriously.


LOL and OUCH! That one must sting. If I ever get in a typefight with the masses here remind me to bow out and declare them winners before they do this much damage to my fragile game.

Buy that man a huge alarm clock with a bicycle chain


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;EcKhscio25M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcKhscio25M[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2012)

Seems like to me everyone dismisses anyone who has grown swerves gear without issue!!!!!!!!


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Im sure the majority of his gear is fire but he does act like a punk to his unhappy customers. Seeing how he responds to new complaints is revealing. I did notice some of his newer posts have been more civil but then he backslides and gets into it again. How much goodwill has he wasted? Instead of,these being the growing pains,of a young compaNy that has a long future ahead of it, its sounding like the death knell of someone who cant get out of his own way. Remember the "youre holding it wrong" iphone antenna fiasco?


----------



## maphisto (Mar 24, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Seems like to me everyone dismisses anyone who has grown swerves gear without issue!!!!!!!!


yup i grew out his CVK and JC and it's nothing special..if he put as much effort as he does in talking shitz to people he might have some decent genetics...i guess his plants reflect his work...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've grown CVK with no problems but not super dank. Larry was HUGE but the buds were really airy and not dank. Just now tring Tahoe, if I can't find dank I am giving up on CC.


----------



## maphisto (Mar 24, 2012)

here is a pic of my free seeds from attitude my delahaze germd so did the #18 the only one that didn't was the Tahoe as i believe swirl gave the Attitude a bunch of Tahoes he was unsure of..View attachment 2085834View attachment 2085835i believe my mkage had a better chance of germination and it came crushed..lol


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow I thought they only crushed my seeds. Mine were crushed after I bitched. They were in coffee mug too! lol.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Im sure the majority of his gear is fire but he does act like a punk to his unhappy customers. Seeing how he responds to new complaints is revealing. I did notice some of his newer posts have been more civil but then he backslides and gets into it again. How much goodwill has he wasted? Instead of,these being the growing pains,of a young compaNy that has a long future ahead of it, its sounding like the death knell of someone who cant get out of his own way. Remember the "youre holding it wrong" iphone antenna fiasco?


This is 100% why I subbed to this thread when I read it! I love business and this is interesting as hell.


----------



## OgSince03 (Mar 24, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> This is 100% why I subbed to this thread when I read it! I love business and this is interesting as hell.


Likewise..


----------



## maphisto (Mar 24, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Wow I thought they only crushed my seeds. Mine were crushed after I bitched. They were in coffee mug too! lol.


i sent them an email and they said they would replace it on my next order just save your conformation # good luck


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 24, 2012)

maphisto said:


> i sent them an email and they said they would replace it on my next order just save your conformation # good luck


I had some missing and they told me that. I placed order, no seeds. LONG story short I was made complete ass of. I placed 4 more orders to get seeds and had more missing and some smashed that were in a fucking mug. I threw a complete tantrum. Now I use other seed banks. And they were ignorant as fuck to me. Ya, they can kiss my ass. It was over free seeds and my account had well over $2000 in purchases. And they get all ignorant with me. I never fucked up in paying them. Pretty fucked up, I just realized I am getting pissed again. lmao.


----------



## ThunderDrum1 (Mar 24, 2012)

That was a lot of reading for just a couple complaints and not enough praise for the top quality.

I have run fem pre 98 bubba, deadhead og and Jedi kush. Pre 98 bubba had a few hermi areas on the seed run but the clone run had no hermi issues from that seed. I have one great pheno of the Jedi and one great pheno of deadhead. I also utilized what looked like the special deadhead male and special Jedi male. 
I crossed the deadhead male with a barneys farm g13haze and fuck is it vigorous, so far at 7 weeks it smells like apples like the g13haze, it looks really wonderful though. 

You will find keepers with Cali connection. I fucked up the germination on both backwater and Tahoe so I only got two seeds to germinate out of 16...or maybe it was a seed issue, who knows but when I get shit to germinate it usually finishes real nice...I still have 10 sour og that I have not yet tried. 

Axis


----------



## hydranthead (Mar 24, 2012)

Civility goes a long way. I am interested in seeing how the more recent batches are, to see if the problem has been fixed. his strains are definitely tantalizing....


----------



## Swerve (Mar 24, 2012)

Maphisto funny part is all you had to do was say something to me in a cordial manner and i would have sent ya a free pack. not just 1 or 2 or 3 a whole and usually a surprise... as we are testing our strawberry og right now...


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 24, 2012)

I tried to germ my Buddha Tahoe and after 3 days all it did was crack open maybe when i have more cash i might get a full pack and see how they do.


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Mar 25, 2012)

I think stickyfingers problem is ordering from a single seed center. when I order I always order a breeder pack I spend the extra money and get one thats not tampered with. I tried jamakinmecrazy they popped in less than 24 hours seem to be doing fine. Yo swerve I would like to test some strawberry og.


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Mar 25, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I had some missing and they told me that. I placed order, no seeds. LONG story short I was made complete ass of. I placed 4 more orders to get seeds and had more missing and some smashed that were in a fucking mug. I threw a complete tantrum. Now I use other seed banks. And they were ignorant as fuck to me. Ya, they can kiss my ass. It was over free seeds and my account had well over $2000 in purchases. And they get all ignorant with me. I never fucked up in paying them. Pretty fucked up, I just realized I am getting pissed again. lmao.


wtf glad those came from the tude? ive always had good luck with them.


----------



## maphisto (Mar 25, 2012)

Swerve said:


> Maphisto funny part is all you had to do was say something to me in a cordial manner and i would have sent ya a free pack. not just 1 or 2 or 3 a whole and usually a surprise... as we are testing our strawberry og right now...


thanks but no thanks,i did talk to you in a civil manner but ya treated me like shit,and like you say if you come at me all crazy ill come at ya all crazy!! you have even said in your posts before "im running a world wide seed biz" DUDE act like it !! if not all these fights you are getting into will lead you down to a dead end and no biz.....im just being real STOP acting like an ass and start acting like an OWNER of a "world wide seed co.." later bro im tired of going back and forth with ya!! but ill tell ya what i still think your an ass!!just my 2 cents.


----------



## maphisto (Mar 25, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I had some missing and they told me that. I placed order, no seeds. LONG story short I was made complete ass of. I placed 4 more orders to get seeds and had more missing and some smashed that were in a fucking mug. I threw a complete tantrum. Now I use other seed banks. And they were ignorant as fuck to me. Ya, they can kiss my ass. It was over free seeds and my account had well over $2000 in purchases. And they get all ignorant with me. I never fucked up in paying them. Pretty fucked up, I just realized I am getting pissed again. lmao.


just keep on them one time i had ordered sum "souvenirs" and they didnt germ i mailed it back to them and i got a replacement pack,granted it took about 4 months i still got it...Attitude will replace thier seed they got a rep to up hold...if ya still have them seeds mail it back to them with a note whats the worse that can happen you spend $10.00 for postal..good luck ..
M


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 25, 2012)

ismokealotofpot said:


> I think stickyfingers problem is ordering from a single seed center. when I order I always order a breeder pack I spend the extra money and get one thats not tampered with. I tried jamakinmecrazy they popped in less than 24 hours seem to be doing fine. Yo swerve I would like to test some strawberry og.


I stated where I got the seeds, not single seed center, but castle. They ship them in the same packages though. And they were real, don't insinuate otherwise. I'm not stupid, if I was being sold fake beans I would have known after the first time I grew anything I bought from them. Good attempt at ass kissing to get some test beans, though.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 25, 2012)

ismokealotofpot said:


> wtf glad those came from the tude? ive always had good luck with them.


ismoke, I spent a fuck ton of money at the tude. When I emailed Laura it was over 2 orders. If you go online with them a lot you may notice they NOW say 1 promo offer per customer. I think I am the reason why. One big promo I spent a bunch, but fucked up thing is my very first order didn't have promo on it. I was bummed but no biggie. Next order was fine (2, 3 days later), Last order no promo. I had a lot of seeds, I wasn't pissed - at all. I emailed Laura and she said Ohhh, no problem, we will throw them on next order. I made another order, nothing. Then another, nothing. Emailed again, starting to get a little pissed. Here is 5 fucking attitude orders that I didn't even really need!! lol. She emails me back and says to posts in comment section and that the last 2 extra orders where for no reason. lol. So I make another order. One promo set of seeds were included and sure as shit one of my other free seeds are missing on that order and 2 are smashed (and in coffee mug!). Now I am starting to get pissed!! I email her again - it's been a dozen emails easy. She says look, if you want us to send special order to you - "So you don't feel left out" then we will. I fucking lost it. I fucking threw a tantrum and then my dumb ass makes another order to get my shit. NO free seeds, half my seeds smashed!!!!!!!!!!!! I would fight that bitch! lmao. No fucking way was it an accident and no fucking way at all was I wrong. 
Anyone that thinks this is made up, email Laura. Now they have promos and it says one per customer. If they told me that, I would have said no problem.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 25, 2012)

maphisto said:


> just keep on them one time i had ordered sum "souvenirs" and they didnt germ i mailed it back to them and i got a replacement pack,granted it took about 4 months i still got it...Attitude will replace thier seed they got a rep to up hold...if ya still have them seeds mail it back to them with a note whats the worse that can happen you spend $10.00 for postal..good luck ..
> M


If you knew me.... I emailed her daily for weeks, after I caught her in a few lies. I was like "OK. I am placing order now" then email "This is my order here Laura - #blah blah blah". She would be OK, we got it. 3 fucking weeks later when I finally get order - nothing!! If they were the only seedbank, I would send them a few hundred and apologize(even though they are wrong), but I have several other seed banks, so Fuck Attitude and Laura at Attitude.


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok guys I've been buying cali's gear along with everyone that works at grow shop I'm employed at. We have a nice array of swerves gear never not once have I had any probs. These are reg seeds but still. Also if you are trying to grow femmed with stressed growing methods, overfeeding, not feeding enough, deficiencies, light leak ect this doesn't help them out one bit. Breeders cannabis bible has some really good info on femmed seeds. Before I grew with regs all I used was femmed only prob I had was with greenhouses Hawaiian snow tried to force flower and forced herms instead. Now not saying all femmed seeds won't hermie but sometimes the littlest bit of stress can set them off. As far as saying swerves an ass, well did you guys ever think in one day all the shit he probably goes through. A seed co that is basically world wide via attitude and swerves other networks, you can imagine how many people hit him up with some bullshit. If everyone who had a little hiccup out of cc gear got seeds from swerve he wouldn't have any left. If your serious about good genetics it's going to take a little money to find what your looking for. I popped five seeds from Dutch passion before they came up then all died. As upset as I was I didn't email Dutch passion and tell them ther years of hard work was a line of shit. I looked to myself first and eventually found what was factoring in to my seeds demise. So keep that in mind, hell if you read the CC story on sfv line just think of all the beans swerve went through plants he fed and then didn't like so threw away. That's dollars for the cause right der, for the love of cannabis for us the people. So like the story this ain't no rush job it clearly doesn't state swerve saying buy my gear and you'll never have probs. No that part is up to the people growing out his gear. Most of our probs we bring on ourselves. So try to keep some of this in mind the next time you buy beans from any breeding co. I'm sure swerve didn't say o yea we will just throw this bad batch of beans out there and see if I get good feedback. Accidents do happen, he can't see what his beans are genetically just by looking at their shell. You guys should be happy that your even allowed to give swerve feedback let him know don't bite his head off! He's worked hard very hard I'm sure to bring us genetics that we can call fire! 
Any who just remember if you talk your probs out like men there's a way better chance you'll get help rather than acting like kids who didn't get their way. This stuff didn't breed itself someone put their life into this!


----------



## beans davis (Mar 25, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yeah the first batch of fems we ahd the formula off i was told half of what it really was... and has since been fixed... i was told a .5-6.0 instead of the 1-12


Can someone explain this so called formula to me?

I'v been doing a lot of research and talked to 2 breeders about this formula both use STS for fems and both asked what is this formula in relation to?
1 of the breeders gave his formula and gave links to buy the chemicals...nice guy.

This is what both said THE FORMULA BEING OFF WILL NOT CAUSE HERMS AND MALES IN FEM SEEDS.
If the formula is off the plant wont make pollen saks or it could even hurt the plant.

If the plant produced pollen from the STS then the STS worked the formula that produced this pollen has nothing to do with herms and males, thats in the breeding.Once the plant produces pollen the STS did its job has nothing to do with herms ,if the formula was off the STS would not produce pollen and if pollen is produced and the seeds herm its in the genetics.

If what these underground breeders say is not true somebody please post a link showing this...,these guys have a lot of experience and are not trying to make money so i believe them!

EDIT:Oh and both said .5-6.0 is the same formula as 1-12 (2-24) just different strength and this wouldnt cause herm.
Post a link and prove them wrong.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 25, 2012)

beuffer420 said:


> Ok guys I've been buying cali's gear along with everyone that works at grow shop I'm employed at. We have a nice array of swerves gear never not once have I had any probs. These are reg seeds but still. Also if you are trying to grow femmed with stressed growing methods, overfeeding, not feeding enough, deficiencies, light leak ect this doesn't help them out one bit. Breeders cannabis bible has some really good info on femmed seeds. Before I grew with regs all I used was femmed only prob I had was with greenhouses Hawaiian snow tried to force flower and forced herms instead. Now not saying all femmed seeds won't hermie but sometimes the littlest bit of stress can set them off. As far as saying swerves an ass, well did you guys ever think in one day all the shit he probably goes through. A seed co that is basically world wide via attitude and swerves other networks, you can imagine how many people hit him up with some bullshit. If everyone who had a little hiccup out of cc gear got seeds from swerve he wouldn't have any left. If your serious about good genetics it's going to take a little money to find what your looking for. I popped five seeds from Dutch passion before they came up then all died. As upset as I was I didn't email Dutch passion and tell them ther years of hard work was a line of shit. I looked to myself first and eventually found what was factoring in to my seeds demise. So keep that in mind, hell if you read the CC story on sfv line just think of all the beans swerve went through plants he fed and then didn't like so threw away. That's dollars for the cause right der, for the love of cannabis for us the people. So like the story this ain't no rush job it clearly doesn't state swerve saying buy my gear and you'll never have probs. No that part is up to the people growing out his gear. Most of our probs we bring on ourselves. So try to keep some of this in mind the next time you buy beans from any breeding co. I'm sure swerve didn't say o yea we will just throw this bad batch of beans out there and see if I get good feedback. Accidents do happen, he can't see what his beans are genetically just by looking at their shell. You guys should be happy that your even allowed to give swerve feedback let him know don't bite his head off! He's worked hard very hard I'm sure to bring us genetics that we can call fire!
> Any who just remember if you talk your probs out like men there's a way better chance you'll get help rather than acting like kids who didn't get their way. This stuff didn't breed itself someone put their life into this!


I will speak for myself. I think I have a handle on a lot of the bullshit he goes through and work. I bet its worth it. My problem is this. When you fuck up, your motto can't be that you will only deal with the people that are not pissed about it! He fucked up, he said he fucked up. Man up and make it right.
It boils down to this: Is swerve's genetics so good that he can treat his customers like little bitches?! That is the question I have from reading THIS thread and waiting for swerve to read them all and respond. He fucked up some feminized seeds and had a problem with anyone that is pissed about it. Did I miss something?


----------



## checkdareplay (Mar 25, 2012)

when potpimp was still around and ripz wasnt a scumbag that he turned out to be, I got alot of genetics from that site. one of the bean s
that i got from there was cc gear when he made a drop there. i ordered the cvk which was straight gasoline funk! no problems whats so ever. they came in a paper envelope that had the cc logo n and inside was a small disc with a little pading inside with the beans in it. i moved 2 yrs ag o and now i cant find the freaking container that i put the little disc with 6 beans left in it


----------



## phishtank (Mar 25, 2012)

Man I've really been thinking about ordering some cali connection stuff to be the base of a few of my own breeding projects....but now I don't know so much about it.

The general feel I'm getting here is the reg seeds are find. I plan on growing everything out and sexing it anyways to find a good hardy female to breed something else with.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 25, 2012)

I hear ya. But I read it, and seen each of swerve's responses. Not impressed at all. There are many other great breeders that stand behind their work and their character. I would stick with regular seeds regardless. Try some TGA gear, or DNA. I am trying Rare Dankness right now also. I was going to order some Deadhead and Tahoe, but just slowed my roll on that one. I may try some Cabin Fever Seed Breeder strains. I was thinking about Cereal Killer and Forest Fire, I can't find out too much about them. More than half of my garden will stay TGA though for sure.


----------



## beans davis (Mar 25, 2012)

swerve said:


> yeah the first batch of fems we ahd the formula off i was told half of what it really was... And has since been fixed... I was told a .5-6.0 instead of the 1-12


No way it could fuck up the seeds as it either makes pollen or it don't!


----------



## kbo ca (Mar 25, 2012)

I think a lot of people are getting mad because they don't understand that the WHOLE OG lineage has hermaphroditic tendencies. That's how you know that it's the real deal. Shit i would be amazed if anyone could stabalize that crazy lady and her kids.


----------



## mcrandle (Mar 25, 2012)

kbo ca said:


> I think a lot of people are getting mad because they don't understand that the WHOLE OG lineage has hermaphroditic tendencies. That's how you know that it's the real deal. Shit i would be amazed if anyone could stabalize that crazy lady and her kids.


Exactly. Just like Shanti/Neville said that if anyone could stabilize Neville's Haze then that person is a "better breeder than him." These people wanna bitch and moan. I mean, if you are much better, then let's see it Captain, or Dart or all you other amateurs. Captain is a piece of NOTHING. I know him, he's from MY neck of the woods. He's a moron. I know guys that work with him, he's a fucking little bitch and talks a lot of shit. He's got this demeanor that NO BODY LIKES. No, I do not know him, but my friends do, and he's a fucking cock who pretends to be a grower. 

CAPTAIN STICKY FINGERS IS A PRETENDER. JUST A BUYER. HE KNOWS NOTHING OF ANYTHING OTHER THAN THE SHIT HE READS ABOUT ONLINE. My friends FUCKIN HATE THE GUY.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 25, 2012)

kbo ca said:


> I think a lot of people are getting mad because they don't understand that the WHOLE OG lineage has hermaphroditic tendencies.


No actually I think there are quite a few, including me, that are surprised at how swerve is handling the situation.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 25, 2012)

handling what situation being constantly insulted by capt and beam. lol 

i have said shit i dont know how many times so i will say again 
if you have any issues with our seeds hit me up.. please come cordial cuz if your an asshole im gonna be an asshole right back...but if you have legitimate problems we will gladly fix it for you...no to sure what else ya want ....hell at least we replace shit and at least i talk with ya guys im accessible.. so i guess that makes me at fault..


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 25, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> Exactly. Just like Shanti/Neville said that if anyone could stabilize Neville's Haze then that person is a "better breeder than him." These people wanna bitch and moan. I mean, if you are much better, then let's see it Captain, or Dart or all you other amateurs. Captain is a piece of NOTHING. I know him, he's from MY neck of the woods. He's a moron. I know guys that work with him, he's a fucking little bitch and talks a lot of shit. He's got this demeanor that NO BODY LIKES. No, I do not know him, but my friends do, and he's a fucking cock who pretends to be a grower.
> 
> CAPTAIN STICKY FINGERS IS A PRETENDER. JUST A BUYER. HE KNOWS NOTHING OF ANYTHING OTHER THAN THE SHIT HE READS ABOUT ONLINE. My friends FUCKIN HATE THE GUY.


Hi Swerve 
Isn't it against RIU rules to have more than one account?


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 25, 2012)

When capt posted pictures of his problems, you started to address them. You said due to his packaging you believed he simply had out-dated seeds. When it was established by others that the packaging was legit, you disregarded topic completely. Several people questioned it, including me and when you later responded you went to talking about the strawberry OG. You started to address capt publicly then backed out and changed subject. That is what IMO has you looking bad. His seeds were obviously bad, and I do not think he is a newb. He should definitely come to you with decency, but as the face of your business aren't you more worried about your rep than caps or beams?


----------



## mcrandle (Mar 25, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> Hi Swerve
> Isn't it against RIU rules to have more than one account?


Nah man, been here a while. Just don't post much. I am sorry you are one of 5-6 that have complained. 
Considering Cali-Connect is worldwide, you'd think that more than 3 or 5 guys would be complaining about his genetics. But I guess you are just like the rest of the sheep.

And if you want to know who has multiple accounts, then maybe you should ask POTROAST. As far as I know, he should be able to identify ISP addresses, NO???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mcrandle (Mar 25, 2012)

Yea, again, POTROAST knows ISP's, he can tell you has multiple accounts. GO for it, ask him


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 26, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> Exactly. Just like Shanti/Neville said that if anyone could stabilize Neville's Haze then that person is a "better breeder than him." These people wanna bitch and moan. I mean, if you are much better, then let's see it Captain, or Dart or all you other amateurs. Captain is a piece of NOTHING. I know him, he's from MY neck of the woods. He's a moron. I know guys that work with him, he's a fucking little bitch and talks a lot of shit. He's got this demeanor that NO BODY LIKES. No, I do not know him, but my friends do, and he's a fucking cock who pretends to be a grower.
> 
> CAPTAIN STICKY FINGERS IS A PRETENDER. JUST A BUYER. HE KNOWS NOTHING OF ANYTHING OTHER THAN THE SHIT HE READS ABOUT ONLINE. My friends FUCKIN HATE THE GUY.


Lol. You don't know me. And none of your "friends" know me. Name a couple people that we are mutual friends with. I've never told anyone on here who I am, and only one person that knows me in real life knows who I am on here, and that person isn't you. That is hilarious that you claim to know me. Prove it. Lol. You don't know me or anyone I know.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> When capt posted pictures of his problems, you started to address them. You said due to his packaging you believed he simply had out-dated seeds. When it was established by others that the packaging was legit, you disregarded topic completely. Several people questioned it, including me and when you later responded you went to talking about the strawberry OG. You started to address capt publicly then backed out and changed subject. That is what IMO has you looking bad. His seeds were obviously bad, and I do not think he is a newb. He should definitely come to you with decency, but as the face of your business aren't you more worried about your rep than caps or beams?


I did approach the situation very calmly at first.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> When capt posted pictures of his problems, you started to address them. You said due to his packaging you believed he simply had out-dated seeds. When it was established by others that the packaging was legit, you disregarded topic completely. Several people questioned it, including me and when you later responded you went to talking about the strawberry OG. You started to address capt publicly then backed out and changed subject. That is what IMO has you looking bad. His seeds were obviously bad, and I do not think he is a newb. He should definitely come to you with decency, but as the face of your business aren't you more worried about your rep than caps or beams?



give me my fucking like button back already


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 26, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I did approach the situation very calmly at first.


I was pretty damn sure you did. I knew one of the posters explained they were nice and patient to begin with. Maybe he will pay to have thread deleted cuz this thread makes him look like big douche bag for real. I would be fucking humiliated to treat my customers like that, then offer for them to come look for him in Cali like he is some fucking thug. lmao. They need to make this fucker sticky and let everyone know.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 26, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> Exactly. Just like Shanti/Neville said that if anyone could stabilize Neville's Haze then that person is a "better breeder than him." These people wanna bitch and moan. I mean, if you are much better, then let's see it Captain, or Dart or all you other amateurs. Captain is a piece of NOTHING. I know him, he's from MY neck of the woods. He's a moron. I know guys that work with him, he's a fucking little bitch and talks a lot of shit. He's got this demeanor that NO BODY LIKES. No, I do not know him, but my friends do, and he's a fucking cock who pretends to be a grower.
> 
> CAPTAIN STICKY FINGERS IS A PRETENDER. JUST A BUYER. HE KNOWS NOTHING OF ANYTHING OTHER THAN THE SHIT HE READS ABOUT ONLINE. My friends FUCKIN HATE THE GUY.


Awww man. I still can't get over you claiming to know me and that I don't grow, I'm just a buyer. That's great. Where do my pics come from then, detective? Who's plants and buds am I taking pics of? Yours? Your friends? Lol. Give me a fucking break. Alright then, random dude on the world wide web that has no idea who I am. Lol all day long.


----------



## kbo ca (Mar 26, 2012)

with greatness comes hate, people are going to hate you for whatever you do, especially if you're great at it. Swerve's gear is great, there is no arguing that. People are buying gear and you can find flowers in dispensaries all over cali. If i were in that position, I guess I would stand up for my shit. But there comes a point that you just need to let haters hate. Swerve, all greats have haters. if you didn't have em, there would be something wrong.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 26, 2012)

kbo ca, you are 100% on the money. Greatness does breed haters. After reading this thread I have came to the conclusion that fucking up a batch of femanized seeds and selling them for top dollar breeds some haters too. While we are at it, dogging your customers on a public forum breeds haters also. 

Greatness breeds haters, but if you fuck up real bad and get a bunch of haters, does that mean you are great? I sure hope not.


----------



## stak (Mar 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> kbo ca, you are 100% on the money. Greatness does breed haters. After reading this thread I have came to the conclusion that fucking up a batch of femanized seeds and selling them for top dollar breeds some haters too. While we are at it, dogging your customers on a public forum breeds haters also.
> 
> Greatness breeds haters, but if you fuck up real bad and get a bunch of haters, does that mean you are great? I sure hope not.


and you post this right after you complain about the bashing getting out of control?


----------



## kbo ca (Mar 26, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> kbo ca, you are 100% on the money. Greatness does breed haters. After reading this thread I have came to the conclusion that fucking up a batch of femanized seeds and selling them for top dollar breeds some haters too. While we are at it, dogging your customers on a public forum breeds haters also.
> 
> Greatness breeds haters, but if you fuck up real bad and get a bunch of haters, does that mean you are great? I sure hope not.


i don't know man, we all make mistakes. if you don't make mistakes you never learn anything. I don't know what happened in your experience, i can only speak for myself. I once got a bad batch of seeds from GreenHouse seeds. I didn't come on here and raise hell and trash talk about green house because that doesn't do shit. Instead, i stopped buying seeds from them. Your loudest voice is your money, if you don't like his gear, don't buy it. Plain and simple.


----------



## gladstoned (Mar 26, 2012)

I think we covered this.


----------



## Banditt (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad I don't fuck with fem seeds.


----------



## beans davis (Mar 26, 2012)

Swerve said:


> yeah the first batch of fems we ahd the formula off i was told half of what it really was... and has since been fixed... i was told a .5-6.0 instead of the 1-12


@TCC when you have more problems femin with STS.....i know you will.

9-1 IS PERFECT FOR MOST AND 6-1 FOR STUBBORNS


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 26, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> Nah man, been here a while. Just don't post much. I am sorry you are one of 5-6 that have complained.
> Considering Cali-Connect is worldwide, you'd think that more than 3 or 5 guys would be complaining about his genetics. But I guess you are just like the rest of the sheep.
> 
> And if you want to know who has multiple accounts, then maybe you should ask POTROAST. As far as I know, he should be able to identify ISP addresses, NO???????????????????????????????????????????????


Okay, you're a sacrificial lamb sent here by Swerve to get the topic off of his shitty product/service/attitude and onto your outlandish remarks.
Swerve, I swear man, you're even worse at psychology then you are at breeding, and that's really saying something.

So Capt. Stickyfinger's, ignore "mcrandle" here and continue concentrating your fire at Swerve.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 26, 2012)

hahahaha your to lame there bad karma.. but then again...life is grand


----------



## IVIars (Mar 26, 2012)

Swerve, I got a question about the Strawberry OG. Bruce Banner #3 has more OG in it than strawberry. It is known for its lemon flavor and high potency. . How would crossing this with another lemon flavored strain produce a strawberry og? Bruce Banner #5 has more of the strawberry influence than the other two, how do you get strawberry og off two lemon flavor strains?


----------



## beans davis (Mar 26, 2012)

IVIars said:


> Swerve, I got a question about the Strawberry OG. Bruce Banner #3 has more OG in it than strawberry. It is known for its lemon flavor and high potency. . How would crossing this with another lemon flavored strain produce a strawberry og? Bruce Banner #5 has more of the strawberry influence than the other two, how do you get strawberry og off two lemon flavor strains?


This man knows what he is talking about.
He has a good question that will never recieve a straight answer.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 27, 2012)

this is why we are testing it.. for 1 and 2 if you call that lemon flavor than sweet then i dont know what to say.. it make more ogesque looking nugs but they def dont smell more on the og side of things compared to the regular ogs.. i also chose the 3 because not only was it the most hyped of the BB's. but seem to have the best over all end product

bean post somewhere else ...


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Swerve, your inbox is full man. I want to PM you. lemme know.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 27, 2012)

Its good bundee


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

appreciate it man


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 30, 2012)

well i was thinking about some cc gear but know im just not sure. reg seeds goinf hermie thats whack.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Mar 31, 2012)

I bought over 1000 dollars worth of seeds off swerve himself at the Canadian cannabis show in Toronto. I have had severe problems with the chem 4 were it Hermied and had a male auto flower. We're all the FEM seeds u were selling their problematic? I have some Larry og that I am afraid to flower because of the chem 4 probs. do th chem 4 reg seeds have issues? I am a caregiver for many patients. Have the purple diesel going and it looks great. The chem 4 Hermied in week 3 of flower.a shame because she was huge and stinky as fuck! Will u trade me theses fem seeds for regs?


----------



## IVIars (Mar 31, 2012)

Swerve said:


> this is why we are testing it.. for 1 and 2 if you call that lemon flavor than sweet then i dont know what to say.. it make more ogesque looking nugs but they def dont smell more on the og side of things compared to the regular ogs.. i also chose the 3 because not only was it the most hyped of the BB's. but seem to have the best over all end product
> 
> bean post somewhere else ...


Myself and the rest of Colorado say that BB #3 has more of a lemon flavor than a sweet flavor. #1 and #5I are harder to come by nowadays, but the original breeders still offer clones of it.

A selection involving hype isn't sound breeding unless you're after money instead of quality.


----------



## maphisto (Mar 31, 2012)

IVIars said:


> Myself and the rest of Colorado say that BB #3 has more of a lemon flavor than a sweet flavor. #1 and #5I are harder to come by nowadays, but the original breeders still offer clones of it.
> 
> A selection involving hype isn't sound breeding unless you're after money instead of quality.


of course he is he even mentioned it was the most ''hyped" this guy cant even test his seeds you know & i know that he is a pollen chucker...he's probably gonna use the same ol trusty sfv male to pollinate her...the guy cant even spell HAVE right..


----------



## MedicatedlAcresUP (Mar 31, 2012)

Swerve said:


> .... i have always been straight up.. you have an issue just hit me up...
> but i will gladly listen to anyones issues....





Swerve said:


> i have said shit i dont know how many times so i will say again
> if you have any issues with our seeds hit me up..





bundee1 said:


> Swerve, your inbox is full man.


lmao. just sayin'


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 31, 2012)

MedicatedlAcresUP said:


> lmao. just sayin'



It certainly does speak volumes.


----------



## wush (Mar 31, 2012)

All you people bashing this man are retarded! If you don't like the gear or the customer service stop buying shit from him yeah it really is that simple. Do either of you 5-6 haters have anything but bullshit opinions to show us? This man has countless number of fine genetics available to the public, what do you lames have? Some of HIS shit growing probably in a fucking closet. Stop being little cry babies take your lumps and move on!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 1, 2012)

wush said:


> All you people bashing this man are retarded! If you don't like the gear or the customer service stop buying shit from him yeah it really is that simple. Do either of you 5-6 haters have anything but bullshit opinions to show us? This man has countless number of fine genetics available to the public, what do you lames have? Some of HIS shit growing probably in a fucking closet. Stop being little cry babies take your lumps and move on!


I don't think you know what fine genetics are. stfu


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 1, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I don't think you know what fine genetics are. stfu


I do.

And he is right.

How do I know?......LOL.....shit cuz...

I BEEN knowin.....lol...

Swerve genetics. Ask yourself why your "fucked up genetics" from CC dont look like mine.





It aint the tools its the carpenter.


Now before you talk shit....post up your pics.

They say a thousand words.

Like.....I can just be quiet now.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll say it right now...

I AM PAYING 20 cents ON THE DOLLAR FOR ALL YOUR OLD CC GEAR.

At least get something back out of all that "FUCKED UP" gear you bought.


LOL.....let me "help" you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 1, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> I do.
> 
> And he is right.
> 
> ...


Wow man you are sooo cool. Everyone should bow down to you with that mega awesome pic you got there. Is that the only one you have, cuz I've seen it like 8 times already. And cut your fingernails, ya fucking slob.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 1, 2012)

So what is that?.....LOL....

Is that the CC gear you are bashing?

Or do you just feel the need to prove you aren't a dumbass?


You can bow down and get these nuts in your mouth if you want. I dont care. But I like the suggestion....bow down, huh? Yeah, you can bow down bitch.

Ya know...when tards correct spelling...or point out stuff like....fingernails...LOL...You KNOW they dont have a good argument.

They are called trolls.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL....You have a Megadeth quote for a signature....LOL...

No wonder.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 1, 2012)

^^^
Lol. You mad now? No, it's ET gear and an accidental Larry x Lost Coast og. Want a tissue?


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 1, 2012)

Mad?....LOL......

I have a new nut hugger. I love it!!

So...back to the thread.



You DO realize this thread is about CC gear, right? 

My man...you really aren't that bright, are you?


I'm sure there is a breeder forum somewhere...and somebody there prolly gives a fuck.



But for the sake of the OP and this thread not getting locked...can you post pics of your CC gear?

If you have all these problems...I am sure you documented it with a few pics, huh?

Or maybe your just talking shit.

Try to keep on track...CC gear...remember...CC gear...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 1, 2012)

^^^
I already did pages back, dumbass.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 1, 2012)

ok....lol.....

relax....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 1, 2012)

Me relax? I've been chill this whole time, "nut hugger". lol. You fucking relax.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 1, 2012)

Done with you sir....LOL....

have a good un.


----------



## Irie Genetics (Apr 1, 2012)

I ran a 10 pack of Deadhead OG. I quickly spotted 5 males. 50/50. NATURAL. I am now 8 weeks into bloom and I am STOKED for harvest!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 1, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> Done with you sir....LOL....
> 
> have a good un.


You too, bud. Pet the dogs for me.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok...I am petting them for you now.

Peace and hippie grease homie.



Nice Deadhead Irie!!!!!!!! What does it smell like?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 1, 2012)

Irie Genetics said:


> I ran a 10 pack of Deadhead OG. I quickly spotted 5 males. 50/50. NATURAL. I am now 8 weeks into bloom and I am STOKED for harvest!
> View attachment 2100811View attachment 2100813View attachment 2100814


Looks really nice. I've seen good stuff from the regs. My the larry feminized had good smoke too, just too many balls.


----------



## yesum (Apr 1, 2012)

For pot smokers you guys are pretty feisty! Makes for some laughs though, keep it up!


----------



## wush (Apr 1, 2012)

You redneck fuck you need a swift kick in your ass I'd be happy to oblige. Like I said in my first post of you don't like a product or service, the solution is very simple. Your time would be better spent hunting some squirrels or someshit don't you think


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 1, 2012)

wush said:


> You redneck fuck you need a swift kick in your ass I'd be happy to oblige. Like I said in my first post of you don't like a product or service, the solution is very simple. Your time would be better spent hunting some squirrels or someshit don't you think


Are being corny on purpose?


----------



## GreenChile (Apr 1, 2012)

I bought and grew some Tahoe OG from Cali Con and while it wasnt as good as I hoped, It still wasnt bad by any means 
My Tahoe OG pheno smelled of hash, cherry, and a little OG. I was also growing some delicious OG Kush from another breeder along with the Tahoe OG, and that OG Kush had way more flavor, was more potent, and had more stink than the Tahoe, but when I mixed the Tahoe and the OG together in a bowl, the two seemed to compliment eachother and the potentcy seemed to increase. Im 220lbs of bone and muscle and smoke every day and 1 bowl left me turning chinese. Im curious to cross the two but due to space limitations, Ill probably just get rid of the Tahoe.
I in no way think Cali Con is bunk tho, the hermie issues are just a product of breeding sometimes, and the lack of customer service is a humans fault, but all in all their genetics are worth buying in my book. Afterall, variety is the spice of life. 
I personally believe theres too many greedy, demanding assholes that bash breeders over stupid shit now days when they dont get the plant they saw in an advertisement. Just because you find a few nanners on your girl or a pheno that isnt spot on to the advertised description dosent mean you should stop buying all products from that breeder, it just means you came across a strain that has a hermatic tendency and if your looking to grow alot of plants, dont use that strain. Hermies arnt really a problem if your growing a closet stash, I just pick them off and ive never had a problem, but thats my 2 cents.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow good to know.I'm getting ready to order some from Cali.what is the Larry like? I have a DJ short blue moonshine. I will never get rid of her but I am looking for something that will knock me out. Any thought from Cali.?or raredank seeds? Please pm me. Want to know what u guys think before I spend money.looking for all kush that will make a man throw up.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 1, 2012)

My wish list looks like this. Chem4,Bubba pre 98, Corleone, Julius Caesar, all Cali. Rez provi. Purple wreck, og18,and sky walker thanks family


----------



## apollo4 (Apr 1, 2012)

very good,yet prone to herm


----------



## Irie Genetics (Apr 1, 2012)

My Deadheads smell like Kush. I know that is vague but they are still growing so it's hard to pinpoint. Kush, Coffee, Dirt, a hint of Diesel from one, Lemons from another...
I will letcha know in about two weeks!


----------



## PhantomGenetics (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice grow Irie, looks dank. jojodancer if your looking for killer kushness look at Cali Con, DNA, RP, Karma and Ograskel. Their are a few thats only been working with kush for a short time but these will get it done. Try to buy regs if you have the room.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 2, 2012)

PhantomGenetics said:


> Nice grow Irie, looks dank. jojodancer if your looking for killer kushness look at Cali Con, DNA, RP, Karma and Ograskel. Their are a few thats only been working with kush for a short time but these will get it done. Try to buy regs if you have the room.


TGA will be having a promo at Attitude for the new Qush. Subcool gives a shit what his customers think also.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 2, 2012)

OK family I don't have much room only enough for 8 moms.I'm thinking twice about Cali Tahoe.hell I'm tired of the laughing at my weed that's way I want something that will make them throw up.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 2, 2012)

^^
Lol, if people are actually for real laughing at your weed, then you probably need to sharpen your skills.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 2, 2012)

I did...I did a DJ short blue moonshine and I didn't chop her down until week 10. Thc was all milky and amber. CuredFor 3 weeks.they talking shit but weremoving in slow motion.I don't know if they iwere just fucking with me or not but I'm ready to step my game up with some real seeds no more play play seeds like barnyard farm I learned that you get what you pay for.example 10 seeds for 15$


----------



## ganjaman87 (Apr 2, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> I did...I did a DJ short blue moonshine and I didn't chop her down until week 10. Thc was all milky and amber. CuredFor 3 weeks.they talking shit but weremoving in slow motion.I don't know if they iwere just fucking with me or not but I'm ready to step my game up with some real seeds no more play play seeds like barnyard farm I learned that you get what you pay for.example 10 seeds for 15$


Whats your grow set-up like? Its not always the seeds man....one can take bomb seeds and still harvest crappy bud....but anyways tell them kiss your ass you worked hard for your product. I know what its like to have people talk sideways and it SUCKS especially when you put so much into it. People talked shit aboiut my first couple of grows, but now that I got it right I dont even tell people it came from me and they always want more and more so just get ur set-up right and keep getting better bro


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 2, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> I did...I did a DJ short blue moonshine and I didn't chop her down until week 10. Thc was all milky and amber. CuredFor 3 weeks.they talking shit but weremoving in slow motion.I don't know if they iwere just fucking with me or not but I'm ready to step my game up with some real seeds no more play play seeds like barnyard farm I learned that you get what you pay for.example 10 seeds for 15$


If I were you I would go with a company like Emerald Triangle. You'd be pissed if you spent the high dollars on CC and had the same result as before but now your bud is packed with seeds. That would be two kicks in the balls. Et's shit is more stable sexually, and is equally as dank.


----------



## Swerve (Apr 2, 2012)

hey stinky you shoudl rep for them with all the gear your growing from them or lack of there for.. i mean your knowledge is incredible... you should make your own thread on it..


Alien og tested in at 28%thc what ........show me that from someone else. we consistently average 20% and higher thc in our strains....with the proof from the labs.Steep Hill, SCL, Full spectrum labs.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 2, 2012)

Swerve said:


> hey stinky you shoudl rep for them with all the gear your growing from them or lack of there for.. i mean your knowledge is incredible... you should make your own thread on it..
> 
> 
> Alien og tested in at 28%thc what ........show me that from someone else. we consistently average 20% and higher thc in our strains....with the proof from the labs.Steep Hill, SCL, Full spectrum labs.


Ohhhh burn. You're so clever and witty, all the people of the world must seem like cavemen to you. I've got nothin on those words. Those words are like icicles through the heart.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 2, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> If I were you I would go with a company like Emerald Triangle. You'd be pissed if you spent the high dollars on CC and had the same result as before but now your bud is packed with seeds. That would be two kicks in the balls. Et's shit is more stable sexually, and is equally as dank.


Um thanks sticky but I think I will run with Cali,I just got that feeling that they are good people. I talked to one of them and he responded to my post.when was the last time etc did that? Mother always said finish what you start and I am going to start and finish with cali


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply swerve..


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 3, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ohhhh burn. You're so clever and witty, all the people of the world must seem like cavemen to you. I've got nothin on those words. Those words are like icicles through the heart.



....owned.


----------



## IVIars (Apr 3, 2012)

After the couple questions I asked swerve about the Strawberry OG, I ain't buying anything from cali con. A breeding selection done on hype, with what appears to be no knowledge of the strains he is breeding with. How is crossing two lemon flavor strains get you a strawberry og?

If the guy wants strawberrys, why not cross the BB #5 with strawberry dawg?


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 3, 2012)

lmao. This thread has been one of the worst examples of public relations in the fucking history of business. Only thing worse would be having his picture in tabloids smoking crack in cheap motel room. Any business professors should share this thread with their students. lol. I just can't unsubscribe.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 3, 2012)

Swerve you are a sad scamming goof, hope you don't come to canada to sell your beans there. I will slap the glasses of your skinny head! Come, i fucking dare you. And I will stuff your hermie prone beans up your greasy geeky looking ass!


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 3, 2012)

You shook my hand at the expo in Toronto then fucked me with ur bs chem 4 and all the other garbage. And yeah ur pm is full so fuck off with ur scamming shit


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 3, 2012)

You can't get mad, that voids the warranty. Didn't you read the thread?


----------



## Swerve (Apr 3, 2012)

IVIars said:


> After the couple questions I asked swerve about the Strawberry OG, I ain't buying anything from cali con. A breeding selection done on hype, with what appears to be no knowledge of the strains he is breeding with. How is crossing two lemon flavor strains get you a strawberry og?
> 
> If the guy wants strawberrys, why not cross the BB #5 with strawberry dawg?




if u call that lemon u need to smoke og bro thats lemon and the bb#3 smells very close to the strawberry creme clone aka sweet not pungent 
a breeding selection done on hype..hahahah if i wanted to ride hype i would be putting the girl scout cookies into seed..


----------



## Swerve (Apr 3, 2012)

eyeslow999 said:


> Swerve you are a sad scamming goof, hope you don't come to canada to sell your beans there. I will slap the glasses of your skinny head! Come, i fucking dare you. And I will stuff your hermie prone beans up your greasy geeky looking ass!



You wont b able to miss us got a big ass booth...Come by say hi just be cordial...noone like to be the example of what not to do....that always sux


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 3, 2012)

Swerve said:


> You wont b able to miss us got a big ass booth...Come by say hi just be cordial...noone like to be the example of what not to do....that always sux


edit: buy regular seeds.
Unsubscribed, this is ridiculous.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 3, 2012)

OK I did some research and I can to see that only 5-6people had a problem with Cali connection.so I'm going to go for it and if I have a problem well I know they will take care of it.don't have money to throw away in this day in time.you see the price of gass


----------



## Irie Genetics (Apr 3, 2012)

Yo Swerve! I have popped beans from MANY major breeders including CaliConnect, DNA, TGA, Greenhouse and even random bag seed. I just ran some Sour OG from CC and it was FIRE! I have 5 female Deadheads from a 10 pack that will come down this weekend and they look almost as good as the Sour OG. The Chem dominant pheno looks amazing. 
Out of all of the CC seeds I've grown out I have had more than 50% females from regular seed packs and I only found 1 male ball and it's on a Deadhead OG that showed male signs early in bloom. If people are complaining about your gear it's probably the individual grower. Growers forget that we are working with seeds that come from plants... NATURE. We need to learn to accept variation and find problematic traits before it causes problems in the grow room. Who runs seed crops in a big room without testing the strain? That's a noob mistake and also signs of poor planning/lack of thinking. Keep breeding bro. Send me tester beans and I will post pics to show the haters. People forget to give thanks to the fuckers putting everything they have on the line to give us DANK genetics. You risk your life and freedom every day and some of us really appreciate it! Big ups! Keep Swervin'! Stay Connected!


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 4, 2012)

You better have some money for me bitch...


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 4, 2012)

You don't want a fucking problem here brah. Talking that shit we will see hope you have security. C u soon


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

that made me laugh haha


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 4, 2012)

eyeslow999 said:


> You don't want a fucking problem here brah. Talking that shit we will see hope you have security. C u soon



How much over 18 years old are you, fat boy?

A hundred dollar bill says you couldn't whip a wet noodle.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 4, 2012)

"hope you have security " " see you soon " 

delusional thoughts from fantasy Island . . .to funny


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 4, 2012)

Irie Genetics said:


> Yo Swerve! I have popped beans from MANY major breeders including CaliConnect, DNA, TGA, Greenhouse and even random bag seed. I just ran some Sour OG from CC and it was FIRE! I have 5 female Deadheads from a 10 pack that will come down this weekend and they look almost as good as the Sour OG. The Chem dominant pheno looks amazing.
> Out of all of the CC seeds I've grown out I have had more than 50% females from regular seed packs and I only found 1 male ball and it's on a Deadhead OG that showed male signs early in bloom. If people are complaining about your gear it's probably the individual grower. Growers forget that we are working with seeds that come from plants... NATURE. We need to learn to accept variation and find problematic traits before it causes problems in the grow room. Who runs seed crops in a big room without testing the strain? That's a noob mistake and also signs of poor planning/lack of thinking. Keep breeding bro. Send me tester beans and I will post pics to show the haters. People forget to give thanks to the fuckers putting everything they have on the line to give us DANK genetics. You risk your life and freedom every day and some of us really appreciate it! Big ups! Keep Swervin'! Stay Connected!


well said.

You got a bunch of green peas that dont have a fucking clue what Chem really is.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 4, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> well said.
> 
> You got a bunch of green peas that dont have a fucking clue what Chem really is.


Says the cocky noob with one pic. Green pea, lol. Look in the mirror kid, or read a few pages back where you made yourself look like a total idiot. You're the last person that should be in this thread calling names. Why don't you go whore your pic out in some other threads, maybe someone would give a shit and make you feel like a real grower.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 4, 2012)

what he said . . . . .. .and im in this thread your last in line

behind me!


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL......

chill....


I get 36/p for a donation, too.

I am SUPER lucky...not just lucky!




How come no takers on my offer to buy all that fucked up Cali gear?

20 cents on the dollar. Turn that trash into CASH!!!.....lol...


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 4, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> How much over 18 years old are you, fat boy?
> 
> A hundred dollar bill says you couldn't whip a wet noodle.


Buddy go blow your girls strap on....


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 4, 2012)

I am gonna do a in person refund soon....and I saw the thugs you were with last time swerve lol! No more hiding behind your screen..and bring buddy with you so he can ride bitch on ur scooter.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 4, 2012)

Funny thing ppl don't realize is that selling seeds are illegal in Canada. Kinda hard to report that you got jacked to the cops...think again Edward. Just gimme what u owe me. Most of those seeds were duds that sprouted and died and you admitted there was a problem.. Just refund me or don't come to expo.


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 4, 2012)

eyeslow go suck some dick and stop ruining this thread... u probabl fucking suck and u need to go back and bus table.... good luck jojo, u wont be disappointed in ur choice


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 4, 2012)

eyeslow999 said:


> Buddy go blow your girls strap on....



HAHAHAHAHAHA....

relax.

I would invite you to a battle of the wits....

but its obvious you have no ammunition.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 4, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> eyeslow go suck some dick and stop ruining this thread... u probabl fucking suck and u need to go back and bus table.... good luck jojo, u wont be disappointed in ur choice


Hey dust fart, the thread is Cali Connection good or bad... This is about customer service you cum dumpster. Trying to save someone else the bullhit and time in his bunk seeds. He doesn't test them. We are his testing grounds. Want good seeds check bohdi seeds he's straight up..good guy the opposite of this loser.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 4, 2012)

You are a joke Edward, the epitome of a pollen chucker. You re were the laughing stock at the cannabis cup.. You had pm on your Tahoe....let's face it, you are a geek with access to great clone only strains....you know nothing about growing or breeding. You sell unviable, untested auto flowering seeds 2merep has let the cat out of the bag and he wasn't fucking lying!


----------



## maphisto (Apr 4, 2012)

eyeslow999 said:


> You are a joke Edward, the epitome of a pollen chucker. You re were the laughing stock at the cannabis cup.. You had pm on your Tahoe....let's face it, you are a geek with access to great clone only strains....you know nothing about growing or breeding. You sell unviable, untested auto flowering seeds 2merep has let the cat out of the bag and he wasn't fucking lying!


I hope you get your $$$ back bro..This clown doesn't take his "buisness" seriously,and he wants to go to the Dam and open a biz this guy wont make it back alive! Im sure this midget has security so be careful!!


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ffi76k8z1pw]http://youtu.be/Ffi76k8z1pw[/video]


----------



## Irie Genetics (Apr 4, 2012)

Who is that dude in the pic with his Cannabis Cup Medals? Oh yeah, that's Swerve. He is also the only pesron in this thread I have ever heard of outside of RIU. What's that cup in the picture? It's The High Times Cannabis Cup and it belongs to SWERVE.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow this thread is a joke.

I've never run Cali-Connect.. wasn't too impressed with Raskals OG Fire. My only OG experience.

Reading all the derogatory posts and hating almost makes me want to pick up a couple packs and see if all this is just bullshit talk or it Cal-Connect is the Fire Racerboy says it is. I am inclined to trust him.

Where are the test threads and documented grows of Cali Connect? Another board.
If I do pick up any beans I will do a grow journal with photo documentation when that time comes.

Anyways.. back to my Bodhi gear thread on Breedbay... work, work, work makes a stoned Batman more stoned eventually.


----------



## Moz. (Apr 5, 2012)

eyeslow999 said:


> Hey dust fart, the thread is Cali Connection good or bad... This is about customer service you cum dumpster. Trying to save someone else the bullhit and time in his bunk seeds. He doesn't test them. We are his testing grounds. Want good seeds check bohdi seeds he's straight up..good guy the opposite of this loser.



you're right, this is a thread that asks for the good and the bad, but this is not the troll swerve/cali connection thread. you've given your opinion on the bad, and it's appreciated, but now it's time for you to move on. it's not time to troll the thread acting like a childish douche.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 5, 2012)

Irie Genetics said:


> View attachment 2107261View attachment 2107262
> Who is that dude in the pic with his Cannabis Cup Medals? Oh yeah, that's Swerve. He is also the only pesron in this thread I have ever heard of outside of RIU. What's that cup in the picture? It's The High Times Cannabis Cup and it belongs to SWERVE.


1. The cannabis cup lost all integrity a long time ago
2. Arjan wins every year, why don't you make him your hero too and kiss his ass in a thread about his herm gear?
3. You obviously base a person's value and integrity on how well known they are. I bet you watch a lot of MTV.
4. Based on 3, you're not shit either because no-one has ever heard of you, so what you say is pointless anyway, and only well known people's opinion should be trusted.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 5, 2012)

Also, I grew CC's FEM seeds and had big problems, not reg, and Ive said this before already. I get people hating toward me because they didn't have problems and grew from the reg seeds. I personally know people that have grown from their regs and had very minimal problems if any. My issue is with Cali Connection's fem beans. Every one I've grown has ended up with balls, except the pre-98 bubba which I didn't care for anyway. A friend of mine got a straight male from some fem Corleone. But on the other hand, I have another friend that grew CC regs and did just fine. I think there is a huge quality difference between Cali Connect's reg beans and fem beans.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 5, 2012)

lol @ this thread.... never tried cc..but i am ready to place an order for beans..just have not pulled the trigger yet..was leaning toward dutch passion but people have bad things to say on here so going to take a pass on dutch passion ....so ...i have no opinion on this guy swerve ..some good/bad reviews ..understand that comes with the territory when you deal with multiple people.. what i read here is his females can herm but his reg seeds are fire? what is a good cc strain for cloning and indica dominant?

also what other seed banks would you choose over cc?..


----------



## IVIars (Apr 5, 2012)

Swerve said:


> if u call that lemon u need to smoke og bro thats lemon and the bb#3 smells very close to the strawberry creme clone aka sweet not pungent
> a breeding selection done on hype..hahahah if i wanted to ride hype i would be putting the girl scout cookies into seed..


Lol "bro" http://www.kindreviews.com/05/bruce-banner-3/ see where it says BB #3 has a lemon lime og aroma with a slight hint of sweetness. Then it goes on to say that the flavor is pretty much the same, which would mean a lemon lime flavor. But I guess they don't know wtf they talking about either.

And you were the one that said one of the reasons you chose BB #3 was because of the hype


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 5, 2012)

IVIars said:


> Lol "bro" http://www.kindreviews.com/05/bruce-banner-3/ see where it says BB #3 has a lemon lime og aroma with a slight hint of sweetness. Then it goes on to say that the flavor is pretty much the same, which would mean a lemon lime flavor. But I guess they don't know wtf they talking about either.
> 
> And you were the one that said one of the reasons you chose BB #3 was because of the hype



If 2 different people grow the same cut...(one in organic soil...the other in hydro, lets say)....with completely different nutes...

do you think the weed will show the same expressions?


----------



## Irie Genetics (Apr 5, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> 1. The cannabis cup lost all integrity a long time ago
> 2. Arjan wins every year, why don't you make him your hero too and kiss his ass in a thread about his herm gear?
> 3. You obviously base a person's value and integrity on how well known they are. I bet you watch a lot of MTV.
> 4. Based on 3, you're not shit either because no-one has ever heard of you, so what you say is pointless anyway, and only well known people's opinion should be trusted.


1. The Cup is integral. They have even introduced a new scoring system. It includes LAB TESTING.
2. Arjan missed a cup because Swereve has it. I couldn't get close enough to Arjan to kiss his ass because Franco had his head so far up there I think he found seeds they tried to smuggle in the 90's. I have grown Arjan's gear. No herms in my garden. Your track record is showing some consistency here. 
3. I don't base value/integrity on popularity. I'm basing my opinion of Swerves GEAR on my experience. I must be a dipshit because the cup judges and labs all found his shit to be superb. 
4. I understand that we are working with PLANTS that are NATURAL and have VARIATION and I have learned to identify problems and react appropriately before I have big problems. I understand that environment and feedings and handling and countless other factors could have caused the problems you experienced. I am nobody to you. My plants recognize me and they don't stress themselves into hermaphoradism when I come around. I was the one smart enough to run my seeds in a test room before putting unkown genetics into my main garden and causing problems. That wasn't the breeders mistake.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 5, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> If 2 different people grow the same cut...(one in organic soil...the other in hydro, lets say)....with completely different nutes...
> 
> do you think the weed will show the same expressions?


Yes. Also temps, humidity, CO2 levels, all play a role. Every little thing makes a subtle change. To may little things or one big one and its amazing how different a bud can look and smoke. I think in a properly running system with everything near perfect the difference would be small but still noticeable.


----------



## gonzo3732 (Apr 5, 2012)

The best plants ive ever had in my garden where cali connects alien bubba, alien og, and aliendog


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 5, 2012)

Which is the most Lemon flavored CC that's available now?


----------



## IVIars (Apr 6, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> If 2 different people grow the same cut...(one in organic soil...the other in hydro, lets say)....with completely different nutes...
> 
> do you think the weed will show the same expressions?


So if I get the seeds, they would have to be grown in a precise manner in order to get the strawberry flavor? Sounds fruckin. Ghey to me

Fact of the matter is the pheno he is using is not the strawberry one, grown in hydro or soil.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the response swerve you bum.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 6, 2012)

IVIars said:


> So if I get the seeds, they would have to be grown in a precise manner in order to get the strawberry flavor? Sounds fruckin. Ghey to me
> 
> Fact of the matter is the pheno he is using is not the strawberry one, grown in hydro or soil.



Sounds focking ghay to me too

Thing is....

You said it, not me.......lol......


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 6, 2012)

eyeslow999 said:


> Thanks for the response swerve you bum.



I see why you named yourself......"I slow"....whats the 999 about?


----------



## dankydonky (Apr 6, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Which is the most Lemon flavored CC that's available now?


i think it's the tahoe maybe the larry but wait swerve response


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 6, 2012)

dankydonky said:


> i think it's the tahoe maybe the larry but wait swerve response


Cool. Thanks.
Growing a BlkH2O now, wanted to try some other CC. Don't know where to start!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 6, 2012)

I here my OGxPurple kusk is ( Tahoe OG x Las Vegas Purple Kush...

this look anything like Tahoe OG?


----------



## Killer Bud (Apr 6, 2012)

Every time I get Cali Connection Reg seeds from Attitudes pick n mix I always end up getting males, Although it has been nice for breeding projects it just sucks because I should have just bought a pack and then I'd atleast have 1 or more females. The Chem4OG male I have is very strong! i have it in a shitty cold damp area under a 4' shop light because it too tall for my veg and it still goin strong, the same conditions have killed many many other strains but this strain is goin on strong. Good genetics. eventho I have only gotten males from CC seeds id still recommend them because of the strength iv seen from the chem4og and the quality of the strains I have used in breeding projects.


----------



## IVIars (Apr 7, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> Sounds focking ghay to me too
> 
> Thing is....
> 
> You said it, not me.......lol......


You ever grow any of the Bruce Banners? I have grown all three phenos that I acquired from Delta 9. They have been grown in coco, soil, and aero. Funny thing is, #5 has the most strawberry flavor.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Apr 8, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> I see why you named yourself......"I slow"....whats the 999 about?


buddy..you must piss sitting down.. ur life seems very pathetic... i will post up pics that will make you cry yourself to sleep, now go eat ur leftover kraft dinner.


----------



## maphisto (Apr 8, 2012)

eyeslow999 said:


> buddy..you must piss sitting down.. ur life seems very pathetic... i will post up pics that will make you cry yourself to sleep, now go eat ur leftover kraft dinner.


lol!mac and cheese,cheesey just like Swirl!


----------



## dadutchiefilla (Apr 9, 2012)

HAHAHAHA I like how he uses the AJ cut in the picture for "sour og" that someone else posted on the farm. The same guy who posted the picture he uses for "original sour diesel" Scam Artist whether he has access to good genetics or not. Anytime someone uses the term "Gear" to describe seeds I usually shy away.


----------



## IVIars (Apr 11, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> If 2 different people grow the same cut...(one in organic soil...the other in hydro, lets say)....with completely different nutes...
> 
> do you think the weed will show the same expressions?


Lol, you haven't grown any of the Bruce Banners, but here you are hanging from swerves nuts talking like yoube grown the strain before


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow y'all still at it I see.ordered Headbangers skywalker and purple wreck. Going back under my rock got work to do


----------



## jimdandy (Apr 11, 2012)

Man i was so excited when i saw cali connections offering online. But after watching for a year or more and reading the complaints I lost some of that excitement. Then lately I see the owner on this site having arguments with people on here and ith destroyed my enthusiasm completely! Im a 50 year old man. Have worked in customer service jobs and have started a few businesses in my day. NEVER have I seen this before!! I know this company is making great money and have powerful genetics but its hard to want to support a company that behaves this way. Swerve I commend you on your company and wish you future success. With your west coast genetics and some business savy you could be royalty in the breeding and seed business. Don't let instant success and a few dollars deter you from the goal of doing good business and providing a quality product. The key to success in business is LONGEVITY, customer satisfaction, and the continued improvement upon what made you successful in the first place. Maybe not in that order but and ther are probally a few more, but these things are important. 

Hell, im still gonna give your product a try. Considering i live in Midwestern US, I would be thrilled to get my hands on a potent west coast strain for my future plans.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 11, 2012)

IVIars said:


> Lol, you haven't grown any of the Bruce Banners, but here you are hanging from swerves nuts talking like yoube grown the strain before


lol, mabe he's only holding on to those nuts to keep from falling from a building,,to here about all the males ppl gettin makes me look for a rock also.


----------



## LETS BAZE (Apr 12, 2012)

mad haters here lol dnt like it then dnt buy it. i love cc gear keep doin wat u do swerve just drop the price a lil


----------



## raiderman (Apr 12, 2012)

how are thier fem beans%.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 12, 2012)

went by attitude,wow they are high,i guess thier alright if yure not into cash cropping.though iam fixing to order DNA lemon og,LA confidential and grandaddy purps etc. but i've pulled big weight with DNA OGs and thier a little cheaper and more after promo code plus the freebies worth the wait.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 12, 2012)

I have the HeadBand 818 now in veg... I hope it's as good as they claim?!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 12, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> I have the HeadBand 818 now in veg... I hope it's as good as they claim?!


You should be good with that strain.. That's one I got and have high hopes for.. But if you want top notch og go with Tahoe or Buddha Tahoe from cc!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You should be good with that strain.. That's one I got and have high hopes for.. But if you want top notch og go with Tahoe or Buddha Tahoe from cc!


You've had the buddha? What's it like? I personally wouldn't touch any more FEMS from CC.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 13, 2012)

I got a pack of purple chem (fem) waiting patiently in line... Fingers crossed no hermies


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I got a pack of purple chem (fem) waiting patiently in line... Fingers crossed no hermies


You better cross your toes too then.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You've had the buddha? What's it like? I personally wouldn't touch any more FEMS from CC.


I got 2 in veg and 2 in flower.. The 2 in veg I will be taking clones from


----------



## raiderman (Apr 13, 2012)

purple chem looks sweet.let me us know how yu do or a journal..i'm gettin some lemon og and LA Confidential from DNA.i'm new to this breeder.seems like 10% of or better of a lot of fem seeds hermie.believe me i've got a stiff back from pickin the fuckers off and watch in horror a bottom branch getting seeded and cant do shit about it.


----------



## bust14u21 (Apr 17, 2012)

eyeslow999 said:


> Swerve you are a sad scamming goof, hope you don't come to canada to sell your beans there. I will slap the glasses of your skinny head! Come, i fucking dare you. And I will stuff your hermie prone beans up your greasy geeky looking ass!



LMMFAO!!!! THis guy is upset


----------



## bust14u21 (Apr 17, 2012)

Swerve said:


> if u call that lemon u need to smoke og bro thats lemon and the bb#3 smells very close to the strawberry creme clone aka sweet not pungent
> a breeding selection done on hype..hahahah if i wanted to ride hype i would be putting the girl scout cookies into seed..



I kinda wanna save this, cause GSC WILL BE IN SEED FORM SOON!!! I wanna be able to pull this if you renigg on that Swerve. PS: I fucks with you bro, and im in socal, so i know the deal already


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 17, 2012)

had a few cali connect beans. popped 2 OSD and both came out female also popped 1 bubba and that was also female with no sign of hermie...


----------



## raiderman (Apr 17, 2012)

whats GSC ?is cali connection good place to get beans?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

raiderman said:


> whats GSC ?is cali connection good place to get beans?


Yes raider cali connect has some fire strains!
i don't know what's gsc?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes raider cali connect has some fire strains!
> i don't know what's gsc?


GSC is Girl Scout Cookies. A strain that has been overhyped in NorCal for some time now. As the OG's with 300 names took SoCal by storm, GSC was gaining popularity up north. I have smoked GSC and it was fire, but not some holy grail.

Cali Connection has good genetics. I personally think Swerve found a goldmine in the SFV OG male that he uses. I did not like the smell/taste of the SourD used in Sour OG, but everything I have grown from CC has turned out to be good smoke. The SFV male adds structure, huge fan leaves, and overall easy growing. The trick is to find the female that fits what you're looking for. No herm issues for me.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes raider cali connect has some fire strains!
> i don't know what's gsc?


you only buy their regular gear though right?


----------



## raiderman (Apr 17, 2012)

that purple chem and blackwater look insane.are thier fems good .


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Apr 17, 2012)

raiderman said:


> .are thier fems good .


Not very good in my experience.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dr. Kushman said:


> Not very good in my experience.


Hermie problems?


----------



## Illbilliv (Apr 18, 2012)

Larry og 5 fems
1 runt
2 hermied
2 extra dank
I don't know, the ones that were dank were extra special


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm growing the fem Buddha og which is the new cross of Louie xiii og x Tahoe og fem.. So far everything is going fine very vigorous growth and they are hogs for food.. I'm going to be clipping clones soon..

Out of all the reg seeds I grew Cali conn Tahoe is the best!


----------



## raiderman (Apr 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm growing the fem Buddha og which is the new cross of Louie xiii og x Tahoe og fem.. So far everything is going fine very vigorous growth and they are hogs for food.. I'm going to be clipping clones soon..
> 
> Out of all the reg seeds I grew Cali conn Tahoe is the best!


keep us updated,sounds stable.i look for hermies ona avg day growin anymore.most of the time theyll pop up after foced flowering then usually dont see no more, i jus pickem off and jus go with it. if i get a few seeds i pass it on to the consumer.ppl are lucky to even get thier hands on real dank,some may look at that seed as a piece of gold.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

raiderman said:


> keep us updated,sounds stable.i look for hermies ona avg day growin anymore.most of the time theyll pop up after foced flowering then usually dont see no more, i jus pickem off and jus go with it. if i get a few seeds i pass it on to the consumer.ppl are lucky to even get thier hands on real dank,some may look at that seed as a piece of gold.


For sure raider no problem..


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Apr 19, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Hermie problems?


Hermies, bad germ rates, mutants, weak potency, low yeilds...this was consistant in the 3 packs from the chem series I wasted close to $500 on.

I grew his original Bubba pre98 (I think 2009) which was awesome...I invested in his new Bubba s1's which are getting mixed reviews compared to the original version.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 19, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## maphisto (Apr 19, 2012)

Illbilliv said:


> Larry og 5 fems
> 1 runt
> 2 hermied
> 2 extra dank
> I don't know, the ones that were dank were extra special



of course yu would think that you only have 2 options..now if you would have had all 5 to choose from then ya could say,yeah i got 2 real dank choices..


----------



## ganjaman87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Growing fem 818 right now and she's totally female no hermie issues so far and just a fun plant to grow. I even cloned and she rooted in 6 days using sensi AB method and roots excelurator so all CC fem seeds are not bad just make sure you have no light leaks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm sure alot more good reports will start coming around.. I have a bunch of Cali gear I'll be running.


----------



## doby mick (Apr 19, 2012)

I love there finished product but get pissed off with paying top dollar for 5 out of 6 hermis if i was going todo C.C. gear i would stick to the regs as there seems tobe something going on with the fems, me thinks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2012)

5/6 hermies wasn't that with you DNA/reserva privada beans?

Cali connection does not make kosher kush! That's DNA/reserva p
*

doby mick 





Marijuana TokerMarijuana Toker




Join DateFeb 2012Locationu.k. southern EnglandPosts112

[h=2]




£66 for a fucking bunch of hermis[/h]What the fuck is going on i done 6 C.C. Kosher Kush {fems} and all but 1 have hermied on me. Poor show me thinks these beans were nt cheap eather, Oh well back to the drawing board for me, i will just have to get super baked to make up for the disserpointment, sorry about the gramma and the spelling, these are not one of my strong points, all the best Doby Mick​




​
​

*


----------



## jimdandy (Apr 19, 2012)

doby mick said:


> I love there finished product but get pissed off with paying top dollar for 5 out of 6 hermis if i was going todo C.C. gear i would stick to the regs as there seems tobe something going on with the fems, me thinks


I dont consider cc or dna beans to be too costly. My reasoning is simply this, If I pay $100 for some beans and after germing and growing them all out maybe got lucky enough to find a mother or getting a few ounces of dank from the package then I have am doing great. Im in the funky midwest US. People here pay 25-30 dollars a gram for this type of weed. Now I dont sell but if I was looking for an ounce, Im getting stuck for well over 400 dollars. So not a bad return on investment. 

The problem is other breeders have FIRE genetics for half the price so return on investment is even higher. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## TheGrotesque (Apr 19, 2012)

I got a pack of femmed buddha tahoe og from cali connection and popped one of the beans. It grew vigorously throughout veg, outgrowing everything else in my setup. I then put it into 12/12 at the end of week 2 it hermed. 

I honestly don't believe people would get on here and lie, I read tons about the herm issues with cali conn but I didn't want to believe the hype. Lesson learned for me, and all you good people out there please be careful about which breeders you spend your hard earn money with. 

Personally I can't comment on CC's reg beans or other femmed strains but I urge you to be weary of the buddha tahoe og. 

That's all I have to say, good luck.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 19, 2012)

TheGrotesque said:


> I got a pack of femmed buddha tahoe og from cali connection and popped one of the beans. It grew vigorously throughout veg, outgrowing everything else in my setup. I then put it into 12/12 at the end of week 2 it hermed.
> 
> I honestly don't believe people would get on here and lie, I read tons about the herm issues with cali conn but I didn't want to believe the hype. Lesson learned for me, and all you good people out there please be careful about which breeders you spend your hard earn money with.
> 
> ...


thanx ,like he said ppl wouldnt jus come here and lie.some seeds may be stable. i buy 10 fems for 80 of purps and get 15 of the same strain,100% germ.but i have seen an occasional hermie and i jus deal with it.i jus pickem off and deal with it,doesnt change nuthin.if u do yure homework and look for better deals ,get more for yure dollar thats wy i use www.bcseedking.com


----------



## 36Chamberz (Apr 19, 2012)

All I want to say is that in opinion fem seeds are strictly for bitches! All feminized seeds are doing is making more and more lazy growers. After reading this whole thread it sounds like all of the problems have been with the fem beans. You should know that any feminized seeds are gonna be inherently unstable. Bite the bullet and buy regular seeds, grow them out and seed them so you now have tons of dank seeds with nearly unlimited variations and phenos to choose from. It's almost a given as far as I understand it that all fems have the potential to herm. Stick with regular seeds and you'll hardly ever get a hermi that you didn't deserve. I'm not tryin to hate on anybody, I'm just sayin.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 20, 2012)

36Chamberz said:


> All I want to say is that in opinion fem seeds are strictly for bitches! All feminized seeds are doing is making more and more lazy growers. After reading this whole thread it sounds like all of the problems have been with the fem beans. You should know that any feminized seeds are gonna be inherently unstable. Bite the bullet and buy regular seeds, grow them out and seed them so you now have tons of dank seeds with nearly unlimited variations and phenos to choose from. It's almost a given as far as I understand it that all fems have the potential to herm. Stick with regular seeds and you'll hardly ever get a hermi that you didn't deserve. I'm not tryin to hate on anybody, I'm just sayin.


Correction, ALL strains regardless if they're from reg or fem seed have the chance to herm. It comes down to the breeder, how they do things, and the genetics their working with. I've had fems that are rock solid and regs that throw out nanners. If you think someone that gets nanners from reg beans "deserves it", and people that buy fem beans are "bitches" and "lazy", you have a LOT to learn.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 20, 2012)

36Chamberz said:


> All I want to say is that in opinion fem seeds are strictly for bitches! All feminized seeds are doing is making more and more lazy growers. After reading this whole thread it sounds like all of the problems have been with the fem beans. You should know that any feminized seeds are gonna be inherently unstable. Bite the bullet and buy regular seeds, grow them out and seed them so you now have tons of dank seeds with nearly unlimited variations and phenos to choose from. It's almost a given as far as I understand it that all fems have the potential to herm. Stick with regular seeds and you'll hardly ever get a hermi that you didn't deserve. I'm not tryin to hate on anybody, I'm just sayin.


this wy i'm stayin away from RIU.to many youngsters.


----------



## jessica d (Apr 20, 2012)

raiderman said:


> this wy i'm stayin away from RIU.to many youngsters.


The dog thread sure opened my eyes. I am evil towards thiefs, hunt and have shot many things in my life but to wound them purposely and listen to them squeel, the burn from being shot is crazy. I thought this site was about growing.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 20, 2012)

Whos shooting dogs?


----------



## jessica d (Apr 20, 2012)

Getting past a dog/general mj forum. The dumbest thread i have ever seen and i can't believe it is around


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 20, 2012)

raiderman said:


> whats GSC ?is cali connection good place to get beans?


girl scout cookies = straight fire! cherry pie is a close cross too.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2012)

jessica d said:


> Getting past a dog/general mj forum. The dumbest thread i have ever seen and i can't believe it is around


Bingo. You win!


----------



## maphisto (Apr 20, 2012)

streight to the point.swirl is nothing but a pollen chucker!he says he's a grower and last time i saw his garden on HT mag it was full of PM..i have grown some of his gear before and like i said before, it's nothing special his genetics are not stable..why waste $$$ on a hit and miss product.i learned the hard way also then 1 day i thought to myself where can i get FANTASTIC genetics so i did some reserch and came down too 2 seed banks SERIOUS & MR. NICE i went with Mr. Nice and purchased the Master Kush x Skunk #1 here she is in all her glory at day 41.so i guess all im trying to say is dont fall for the hype,there are plenty of real breeders out there to chose from..dont roll the dice to find out all your time,effort,hardwork $$$,have all gone to shitz after a couple weeks of flower to discover you have a herm,oh wait but swirl will fix it with another pack of non stable genetics!this guy is a clown and not a true botanist! i believe he canot even read his own plants,nor does he even use photos of his own to post in his catalog good luck to you all and do your home work this clown and his genetics will never have a place in my garden i would rather grow bagseed!!View attachment 2130419


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

Lmao!

Ive senn the best from cali connection.. I don't know nothing better than Tahoe og.. I don't know what's your deal but you said your peace.


----------



## maphisto (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Ive senn the best from cali connection.. I don't know nothing better than Tahoe og.. I don't know what's your deal but you said your peace.


thats a matter of opinion,and im sure the Tahoe you tried was grown with An..my deal is that i have been scamed by this guy for $$$ and i don't take to kindly to that, maybee you don't mind loseing $$$ but i do! I believe people should be informed...And one more question what makes you think i have said my peace? from 1 of your posts you said you were growing a fem Buddah tahoe right you also said it was growig vigoursly sounds like ya got a male or hermie i hope not for your sake...keep an eye out for those nanners..have a happy 420!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

I will keep a eye out thanks


----------



## Swerve (Apr 20, 2012)

maphisto your right matter of opinion and your is just that...your opinion !!! so keep it...yep scammed and yup a pollen chucker funny my company has been around for 4 years.. pollen chucking the whole way baby.. yup your a fool...sfv og is in ibl form but yup pollen chucking to f5f6 but hey your right you know you were there had everything and knows it all.. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha keep and eye out on the nuts in front of you swinging maphisto kinda like the others jokes you float with....!!!!


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 20, 2012)

maphisto said:


> thats a matter of opinion,and im sure the Tahoe you tried was grown with An..my deal is that i have been scamed by this guy for $$$ and i don't take to kindly to that, maybee you don't mind loseing $$$ but i do! I believe people should be informed...And one more question what makes you think i have said my peace? from 1 of your posts you said you were growing a fem Buddah tahoe right you also said it was growig vigoursly sounds like ya got a male or hermie i hope not for your sake...keep an eye out for those nanners..have a happy 420!



Hate is a crime.

Cali Connect rocks. 

LOL.......

I would love to know the real figure on user error with Swerves gear. I think the chemD in CC seeds throws people for a loop.

My CC crosses are killin it.


----------



## maphisto (Apr 21, 2012)

Swerve said:


> maphisto your right matter of opinion and your is just that...your opinion !!! so keep it...yep scammed and yup a pollen chucker funny my company has been around for 4 years.. pollen chucking the whole way baby.. yup your a fool...sfv og is in ibl form but yup pollen chucking to f5f6 but hey your right you know you were there had everything and knows it all.. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha keep and eye out on the nuts in front of you swinging maphisto kinda like the others jokes you float with....!!!!


what is with you and the male genitalia?your always talking about nuts,balls?last time i checked i was able to voice my opinion so ill express myself as i choose,you know your in the wrong ripping people off with nonstable genetics,time will tell..you and i have chatted about this before,you really need to work on your public relations skills you douche!


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 21, 2012)

you are an angry dude.

Relax man. Grab somebody elses beans that work better for you.

I am growing a cut that ....literally....I had a patient tell me the other day..."When did weed stop smelling like this?...this shit is FIRE!"

Alien Vacation and Alien OG are the fuckin shit son.

You can crow all you like. It aint changing the fact that CC serves dank.

Who gives a fuck if a plant or two throws nanners? Cull that shit and move on like a pro would.

My next run is AV and AlienOG. WIth a side order of Deadhead.

Thats if the test fairy doesn't drop me some manny fresh new stylez to show off.

Because if that happens I will be on another CC pheno hunt. Thats where the AV started...and it is a fucking classic.


----------



## maphisto (Apr 21, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> you are an angry dude.
> 
> Relax man. Grab somebody elses beans that work better for you.
> 
> ...


yo bro not an angry dude just pisses me off this swirl character...it's like he loves to piss people off telling people its grower error..how would you feel lineing someone elses pockets only to find out it's a snot nose kid's talking shit to ya over the net,then he has the guts to tell me learn how to grow lol..i know there are alot of CC fan boys and i understand thats who he trys to sell his product to,i just voiced my opinion...i did find another seed co to work with and im happy with my results...im glad for you /others who found keepers and did not waste your $$$.happy growing and good luck.


----------



## dragonbud (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey everyone..I popped some Pre 98 Bubba Kush BX2 Feminized. Got 100 % germination rate. One of the seeds failed after the sprout got stuck in the nylon netting on the jiffy pot (my fault, it came up at a weird angle). Got one plant that looked like a sativa and it was lagging behind the others so I pulled it. Well I got three plants that look really amazing with big ass leaves that look like no other. I got these things in potting soil right now and I'm waiting for some good branches to start clones with. I have a Hydro NFT system and I'm hoping to get some clones started using my StinkBud system. I will take clones and report back regarding the flowering of the plant. Hoping to be able to do a perpetual harvest at a 9 week cycle.

Just a side note. The plant variety I just got done with exhibited male flowers toward week 8 and 9 of flowering. I rarely got a seed from the plants. I ran this variety for 2 years in the stinkbud system with just the clones from one mother. 

Hey Swerve: How hard is it clone the Bubba BX2 in the cloners. I had heard Bubba Kush took a while to clone. I will have the clones in a hydro NFT cloner that has water treated with olivia's cloning solution?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been running bubba bx2 for 2 years now very easy to clone but I use rapid rooters and a dome


----------



## dragonbud (Apr 21, 2012)

So wyetberrywido: would I be cutting myself short with a 9 week flower cycle? I would extend the veg time to try and pump up the yield.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2012)

No as the bubba should be ready between weeks 8-9 so that's just about right.. I would top N veg longer for more yield tho


----------



## 36Chamberz (Apr 24, 2012)

So I pm Swerve about some crushed beans that I got and he literally hit me back within hours and offered to make it right. That is by far the quickest any grower or seed shop has ever hit me back! I haven't got my replacements yet but when I do I'll be sure to let you all know right away. As far as I can tell Swerve is a stand up, righteous guy! So far I love Cali Connection!


----------



## maphisto (Apr 25, 2012)

36Chamberz said:


> So I pm Swerve about some crushed beans that I got and he literally hit me back within hours and offered to make it right. That is by far the quickest any grower or seed shop has ever hit me back! I haven't got my replacements yet but when I do I'll be sure to let you all know right away. As far as I can tell Swerve is a stand up, righteous guy! So far I love Cali Connection!



thats good bro i hope you get your beans!dont fall in love to quick though.


----------



## FreakyFarmer (Apr 26, 2012)

I am just curious as to why so many think Swerve and CC are all that and a bag of chips? Why? How does a dicey genetic pool chocked full of issues get placed high on a pedestal?
I will state that out of many hundred beans collected from disappointed fellow growers up here of CC gear, we only found 2 keepers worth even considering in the groups line up, it was the pre hermie issue CC and Swerve dealt out to folks (and i believe knowingly) in what was it 2009/2010 with the SFV F4 i think it was, but we managed 2 keepers of deadhead to breed with, and only have seen a small % start to hermie very late in flower, but not an amount for too much concern, but that isnt in our line up any longer as we have found cheaper genetics that have proven to be 10X better than any of the Swerve/CC gear out today.
And Swerve talking smack to others gets you nowhere and I know of many that wouldn't give you the time of day(like you care, you make your coin regardless with your loyal followers, and that is really all that matters to you) just based on your shitty attitude towards any that have concern or issues, grow up kid its part of doing business, but 4 years in biz is still young, and I hope you learn, but highly doubt it, good luck to you Swerve you could've been a contender!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I've been running bubba bx2 for 2 years now very easy to clone but I use rapid rooters and a dome


What sites do you take clones from? My Pre-98 Bubba Kush BX2 is so tight there's simply no side growth!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

I get side growth just needs time.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 29, 2012)

FreakyFarmer said:


> I am just curious as to why so many think Swerve and CC are all that and a bag of chips? Why? How does a dicey genetic pool chocked full of issues get placed high on a pedestal?
> I will state that out of many hundred beans collected from disappointed fellow growers up here of CC gear, we only found 2 keepers worth even considering in the groups line up, it was the pre hermie issue CC and Swerve dealt out to folks (and i believe knowingly) in what was it 2009/2010 with the SFV F4 i think it was, but we managed 2 keepers of deadhead to breed with, and only have seen a small % start to hermie very late in flower, but not an amount for too much concern, but that isnt in our line up any longer as we have found cheaper genetics that have proven to be 10X better than any of the Swerve/CC gear out today.
> And Swerve talking smack to others gets you nowhere and I know of many that wouldn't give you the time of day(like you care, you make your coin regardless with your loyal followers, and that is really all that matters to you) just based on your shitty attitude towards any that have concern or issues, grow up kid its part of doing business, but 4 years in biz is still young, and I hope you learn, but highly doubt it, good luck to you Swerve you could've been a contender!!!



Cheaper genetics?

Cost shouldn't be an issue for a breeding program. I know guys that have gone to great lengths to procure genetics.

Cost is an issue when I buy a car...not when I buy genetics or grow equipment. The best costs money.


You got any pics of that hundreds of phenoes you went thru to find 2?

That would be cool to see.


10x better? His Alien OG won the Cannabis cup in Amsterdam...it tested at 28% THC. You got a link to a strain thats 10x better...or a picture or SOMETHING?...lol....


----------



## mcrandle (Apr 29, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> you are an angry dude.
> 
> Relax man. Grab somebody elses beans that work better for you.
> 
> ...


Well said. Be a man and move on. Too many whiney girls on this thread.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 29, 2012)

36Chamberz said:


> So I pm Swerve about some crushed beans that I got and he literally hit me back within hours and offered to make it right. That is by far the quickest any grower or seed shop has ever hit me back! I haven't got my replacements yet but when I do I'll be sure to let you all know right away. As far as I can tell Swerve is a stand up, righteous guy! So far I love Cali Connection!


lol. 6 posts. fuck off and die


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 29, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> lol. 6 posts. fuck off and die


Can you define faught?


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 29, 2012)

This thread is gonna be my grow log.





That would be a 100% germination rate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 36Chamberz (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah that's right, only six posts on this site and already I got all you punk ass trolls and haters cluck cluck cluckin. Lol! Why don't you punks find something better to do than get on RIU and hate on people. All I had to do was NOT be an asshole and Swerve hooked me up with twice the beans I ordered in the first place, no questions. See what some of you don't get is that real people recognise other real people for who they are regardless of how many posts they have on a particular forum. I come here to soak up the knowledge and become a better grower not talk shit to the cats who are actually doing something in the game, unlike some of the trolls on this bitch. Swerve hooked me up cause I didn't come at him like a bitch plain and simple. Haters are always gonna hate but some of you mutha fu#kers on this site are a breed apart! As far as the customer service at Cali Conn, its top notch if you're not a cock ass that is. Try NOT acting like you're the shit cause you're really NOT. YOU'RE JUST LIKE THE REST OF US, CHUMPS! when was the last time you won any awards for anything you grew other than tomatoes. Get that green eyed monster back in its cage haters and try a little grace.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

36Chamberz said:


> Yeah that's right, only six posts on this site and already I got all you punk ass trolls and haters cluck cluck cluckin. Lol! Why don't you punks find something better to do than get on RIU and hate on people. All I had to do was NOT be an asshole and Swerve hooked me up with twice the beans I ordered in the first place, no questions. See what some of you don't get is that real people recognise other real people for who they are regardless of how many posts they have on a particular forum. I come here to soak up the knowledge and become a better grower not talk shit to the cats who are actually doing something in the game, unlike some of the trolls on this bitch. Swerve hooked me up cause I didn't come at him like a bitch plain and simple. Haters are always gonna hate but some of you mutha fu#kers on this site are a breed apart! As far as the customer service at Cali Conn, its top notch if you're not a cock ass that is. Try NOT acting like you're the shit cause you're really NOT. YOU'RE JUST LIKE THE REST OF US, CHUMPS! when was the last time you won any awards for anything you grew other than tomatoes. Get that green eyed monster back in its cage haters and try a little grace.


Did you receive anything from Swerve yet? I'm gonna guess no. Why don't you come back when you actually get something. Keep watching the mail, sucker.



Buddy Hemphill said:


> That would be a 100% germination rate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whoowee!!! You da mothafuckin man. Got some seeds to germ! Whoooo party time! Hope those aren't fems.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 30, 2012)

Alright then Capt...!!!

It didn't take long for you to show up acting like a little bitch.

Learn how to read. Do you know what that little symbol means after the title of each seed pack?

Thats right.

Does it suck having a million posts...but no growing skills?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

I didn't look at your pics so I don't know what you have. Now I see you got fems, SMART!! No growing skills? Prove it. Wanna have a pic war?


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 30, 2012)

So you are making blind comments about pictures you haven't even SEEN?.......nice.....lol.....

I dont have to even call you stoopid....

Just keep posting...you are doing a fine job of making yourself look like a dumbass.

Heres a clue......try reading BEFORE you comment.

That post is titled "for the haters" for people just like you.......lol.......

I got 100% germ out of 4 packs of seeds.

I have seen people gripe about germ rated on ONE pack.....much less FOUR...

again, something for the haters.


I cant wait to see you all whine when they are flowering....lol.....it will be awesome.


Do you think you will be curious about why YOUR Cali gear never looked as good as mine?

Please do post some pics of your Cali gear....I would love to see what you did with it.

I'm betting you dont have any...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> So you are making blind comments about pictures you haven't even SEEN?.......nice.....lol.....
> 
> I dont have to even call you stoopid....
> 
> ...


I'm speechless @ how retarded you are. I didn't have to look at pics of your of seeds germinating, you screamed 100% germination rate. Good for you, YOU DA MAN. I already posted pics of my hermed out cali con gear. We (you an I) specifically discussed it some pages back. But you're a fucking pud, so big surprise you don't remember.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok....it took two posts for you to be reduced to school yards insults.

I'll pass on continuing this conversation with you.


I am not spending a lot of time convincing idiots that they are, indeed, idiots. Its like...crazy people dont know they are crazy....and fools like you never see the folly of their own ways.

Stay dumb bro....it suits you.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

Alright chickenshit. Talk shit about my skills then cop out. Peace, enjoy that herm gear you're growing.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 30, 2012)

I got CC's Buddha Tahoe OG fem. gifted to me. Both seedlings look great so far. I hope I find a good pheno.
Capt. Sticky fingers has my full respect as Ive seen nothing but the dankest come from his garden.


----------



## 36Chamberz (Apr 30, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Did you receive anything from Swerve yet? I'm gonna guess no. Why don't you come back when you actually get something. Keep watching the mail, sucker.
> 
> Keep guessin Cap, like I said he already sent me twice the seeds I paid for originally plus a t-shirt. I received the package two days after I gave him the address, SUCKER! Get your head out of your ass Cappy, every time you post something on this thread you make yourself look like a huge tool. Quit being such a hater bro! My guess is you think you're misunderstood or the kind of guy who thinks that the world is out to get them but in reality your problem is you and your negative attitude. It's not us its you dude!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

Two days? Yeah fucking right dude.



36Chamberz said:


> ! My guess is you think you're misunderstood or the kind of guy who thinks that the world is out to get them but in reality your problem is you and your negative attitude. It's not us its you dude!


Alright then, Dr. Phil.


----------



## 36Chamberz (Apr 30, 2012)

That's the best you got. LOL.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah that's all I got. Forget all the pics I've posted all over this fucking site. That's all you got fuckhead is 9 posts and a claim Swerve doubled your return and got beans to you in 2 days? Sure man, whatever you say. I've proved myself tenfold around this place. You ain't shit.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 30, 2012)

i have no dog in this fight...i have ever tried beans from c.c. ...but i gotta agree that 6 posts is too obvious ..6 posts = zero credibility


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 30, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i have no dog in this fight...i have ever tried beans from c.c. ...but i gotta agree that 6 posts is too obvious ..6 posts = zero credibility


Lmao.. Well I got hooked up with some beans by swerve when I had a little problem.. No questions or back and forth needed I was sorted out with a bunch of goodies..

My fem Buddha tahoes are doing mighty fine I don't see no balls


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 30, 2012)

not doubting you...but a guy who joins the site just to post in this thread is suspicious ...just like when i see a guy with 3 posts and he is pumping up some product that kills mites or lights for sale.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao.. Well I got hooked up with some beans by swerve when I had a little problem.. No questions or back and forth needed I was sorted out with a bunch of goodies..
> 
> My fem Buddha tahoes are doing mighty fine I don't see no balls


How long into flower are your Buddha Tahoe OG's? Have you smoked this strain before? If so, How is it? I got 2 femanized BTOG's at 3 inches tall.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 30, 2012)

I have 1 that is going on 3 weeks and is getting alot of frost.. No balls the rest I am vegging to take clones from. I will be doing that this week and next week put them to flower in 3 gallon pots.


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (May 2, 2012)

My CC gear kicks ass....

The guy that got free gear from Swerve is telling the truth.

Swerve sent me a pack of everything he has.......free.............with a t shirt.

To the haters............keep watching these fems.....I'm gonna show you.

To Swerve........Thanks Dog!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (May 2, 2012)

like i said i have no history with c.c..... i think i will place an order next month to see for myself...from what i read most think c.c. has some sick seeds and are happy...some are not


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 2, 2012)

I can say from popping packs of strains you will be happy.. If you want some of the dankest rare cuts you have a high chance of getting that with cc. I've been growing Cali connect gear for about 3 years now.. I started with deadhead and Tahoe and I would recommend those 2 to anybody as they are both dank!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (May 2, 2012)

what would you say is a the dankest of the dank to find a mom and start an army of clones?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

what about fem?? attitude fucked me and sent me fem tahoe.... feels sketchy to run them


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 2, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> what would you say is a the dankest of the dank to find a mom and start an army of clones?


Tahoe og!!!


SketchyGrower said:


> what about fem?? attitude fucked me and sent me fem tahoe.... feels sketchy to run them


I'm running the fem Buddhas now.. All are very strong and good.. All are females too! I wodnt feel sketchy at all man mine is 3 weeks in flower and is covered in sugar! No balls or nanners anywhere in sight..


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tahoe og!!!
> 
> I'm running the fem Buddhas now.. All are very strong and good.. All are females too! I wodnt feel sketchy at all man mine is 3 weeks in flower and is covered in sugar! No balls or nanners anywhere in sight..


You have any pics of those Buddha Tahoes?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 2, 2012)

Yes I do but I have a crashed tower right now.. I'm posting via iPhone now but don't worry I will be posting pics as soon as I get a new one or this one fixed.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 2, 2012)

Awesome. I had 2 Big Buddha tahoes going but they didn't look or grow like an og so I chopped them in veg.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 2, 2012)

If u like I can send pics from my iPhone to your email? But that would have to be tonight when the light comes on


----------



## FreakyFarmer (May 2, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> Cheaper genetics?
> 
> Cost shouldn't be an issue for a breeding program. I know guys that have gone to great lengths to procure genetics.
> 
> ...


Cannabis cup winner???? So fucking what!!!!! That fucked up event has been a sham and a joke for years, get a clue, true genetics are acquired thru friends , not by spending money, that is just greed in the industry...I know lots of breeders out here in the "other triangle", the better 1 that is , that will only trade or gift, and you ask permission before gifting to others, all out of respect to the 1 who put in the love,time ,and patience to find keepers that would please anyone, WITHOUT dropping tons of shit on the world untested, and it doesnt matter what is done after, it shouldnt even have happened, but did and he (swerve)had to do clean up, whatever, just another greddy asswipe ruining a good thing!!!
and when i get out of the garden later tonight I will gather some of the breeding pics to share since you asked, and those arent even in our lineup due to poor genetics from CC!!


----------



## DustBomb (May 2, 2012)

i dont get all this bitchin... I've grown out multiple CC strains and never had a problem... i really think its grower mistake on a heavy feeding program...

2 bubba fem- stayed fem and never hermied
2 OSD reg- both turned out female and stronger than ever
1 Deadhead reg- turned out male
1 julius caesar reg- turned out female...


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (May 2, 2012)

FreakyFarmer said:


> Cannabis cup winner???? So fucking what!!!!! That fucked up event has been a sham and a joke for years, get a clue, true genetics are acquired thru friends , not by spending money, that is just greed in the industry...I know lots of breeders out here in the "other triangle", the better 1 that is , that will only trade or gift, and you ask permission before gifting to others, all out of respect to the 1 who put in the love,time ,and patience to find keepers that would please anyone, WITHOUT dropping tons of shit on the world untested, and it doesnt matter what is done after, it shouldnt even have happened, but did and he (swerve)had to do clean up, whatever, just another greddy asswipe ruining a good thing!!!
> and when i get out of the garden later tonight I will gather some of the breeding pics to share since you asked, and those arent even in our lineup due to poor genetics from CC!!


Oh ok...you and your friends are the shit..and the Cannabis Cup is a joke.

I didn't know.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 2, 2012)

FreakyFarmer said:


> Cannabis cup winner???? So fucking what!!!!! That fucked up event has been a sham and a joke for years, get a clue, true genetics are acquired thru friends , not by spending money, that is just greed in the industry...I know lots of breeders out here in the "other triangle", the better 1 that is , that will only trade or gift, and you ask permission before gifting to others, all out of respect to the 1 who put in the love,time ,and patience to find keepers that would please anyone, WITHOUT dropping tons of shit on the world untested, and it doesnt matter what is done after, it shouldnt even have happened, but did and he (swerve)had to do clean up, whatever, just another greddy asswipe ruining a good thing!!!
> and when i get out of the garden later tonight I will gather some of the breeding pics to share since you asked, and those arent even in our lineup due to poor genetics from CC!!


what do you mean by true genetics ? this sounds like hipster fag talk to me 
only your elite friends have these genetics i suspect, and share them among themselves MARKETING HYPE lol
its funny how many times i have heard stories like this over the years .. but i am sure you are right, and you know important people "cats" in the scene 
when there are thousands of strains on offer for us all to buy, breeders need to hype things up 
what is good and bad is down to personal preference imo look how so many breeders jumped on the cheese strain to cash in , now all the kush strains 

if i like a strain or a pheno personally it is good for me, i do not need any gurus or cheerleaders to tell me its great and how popular it is with rap stars and kids in LA

many breeders are simply taking the strains from other successful breeders and selecting plants from numbers as low as 50 plants to find suitable stock
for their own breeding programs they are not doing anything that great .. i guess this is where the term pollen chuckers comes from 
very few of the breeders deserve the admiration they receive imo 

good luck with the elite genes


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2012)

you know what i dont even know about this seed bank but my friend got white fire his name is swindler on this sight and took his product to the shop well their is a cochella fest out hear and green eyed peas i think thats the name of the group will i am and furgie also baby bash i not familair with them but have herd thier hit songs on the radio.. well the owner of the club owns a limoe service they asked him if he could vend them a lil bit of bud he drove down and grabed a lil bit of the RASCAL WHITE FIRE you know i kinda just take ogees as ogees its what is popular not only thier genetics, but they called the owner back asking for a pound is that funny ow what. they dont even live in the area they wanted to gab a pound well the owner told my budy that we couldnt believe it... so as for rap stars i would supose they only smoke the best stuff they do have the money right? i myself havent tried it but it made the top shelf fast and most expensive real quick..

to tell you the truth i have tried other ogees that they dont own but thier are good ogees other than their strains but they are fucken hard to get ahold of... i will be running that white fire soon.

i ment black eyed peas lolz my bad.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 2, 2012)

cool story brah, fergie smokes dro, 
i think you missed the point though, there is no best weed, it is like saying there is a best food lol its a personal preference or taste
not everyone wants to smoke indicas allday 

[video=youtube;CUFsQ5lTo6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUFsQ5lTo6g[/video]


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2012)

true i cant argue with logic very nice!!


----------



## 36Chamberz (May 22, 2012)

You cats can doubt me all you want. I never said I was the shit all I said was I got hooked up and no questions were asked. You'll see when I decide to run em'. No matter how many pics you post or haven't posted your still hating. On me, someone who has no reason to lie, and on swerve. I understand I have no cred but the fact remains that the man hooked me up. If your not a cock ass he won't treat you like one. At least that's my testimony. I don't know about trying to sell any mite spray, I offered advice and a recommendation. I'm not a rep or anyone's stooge and I'm not sure why anyone would think that. I just genuinely don't like some peoples attitudes is all. I'll make sure to post something when I start those Deadheads. Peace out haters!


----------



## raiderman (May 22, 2012)

36Chamberz said:


> You cats can doubt me all you want. I never said I was the shit all I said was I got hooked up and no questions were asked. You'll see when I decide to run em'. No matter how many pics you post or haven't posted your still hating. On me, someone who has no reason to lie, and on swerve. I understand I have no cred but the fact remains that the man hooked me up. If your not a cock ass he won't treat you like one. At least that's my testimony. I don't know about trying to sell any mite spray, I offered advice and a recommendation. I'm not a rep or anyone's stooge and I'm not sure why anyone would think that. I just genuinely don't like some peoples attitudes is all. I'll make sure to post something when I start those Deadheads. Peace out haters!


have u ever got hermies from his gear?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 23, 2012)

36Chamberz said:


> You cats can doubt me all you want. I never said I was the shit all I said was I got hooked up and no questions were asked. You'll see when I decide to run em'. No matter how many pics you post or haven't posted your still hating. On me, someone who has no reason to lie, and on swerve. I understand I have no cred but the fact remains that the man hooked me up. If your not a cock ass he won't treat you like one. At least that's my testimony. I don't know about trying to sell any mite spray, I offered advice and a recommendation. I'm not a rep or anyone's stooge and I'm not sure why anyone would think that. I just genuinely don't like some peoples attitudes is all. I'll make sure to post something when I start those Deadheads. Peace out haters!


Yeah, sure man. Swerve sent you beans because yours got crushed, even though that's not his responsibility and he knows it. Because he's such a good guy. But people like me, get massive herm issues and then nothing but lame smartass jokes. I wasn't a "cock ass" when I first contacted him, I was very polite. This was on his forums. Ultimately I was ignored until I posted here, then out comes Swerve with his 6th grade insults. So keep on making up stories about Swerve replacing beans you bought from a distributor and got crushed in transit. I've read about people he promised to square away, only for them to come back and post weeks later saying they got nothing. If he did hook you up, I'm sure it's because of sexual favors. Or promises for some.


----------



## raiderman (May 23, 2012)

Now yu got Capt Sticky Fingers on yure ass,lol.


----------



## teoborg (May 24, 2012)

Well, me 2 captain when I saw your photos I was surprised by the packaging. When my "Larry OG" arrived it was packaged in original breeders pack, total different look than yours. But regardless till now the "Larries" are the best looking plants. Don not know how it will be in the end, but till know rocks hard. Biggest leaves with the brightest colour for such young plants ( 3 weeks). 
Also a strange thing happened : in the "Larry" pack of six it was one seed crushed which I planted anyway. Well it sprouted to! True.


----------



## Irie Genetics (Jun 19, 2012)

DEADHEAD OG during week 7


----------



## raiderman (Jun 19, 2012)

yea i'm gettin some bw for sure next round.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 19, 2012)

36Chamberz said:


> If your not a cock ass he won't treat you like one.



I am quite fond of swears and cusses of all sorts, I even make my own variations at times.
That being said, what _the fuck_ is a "cock ass"?
It doesn't even make any sense, you might as well called him a cunt foot.

PS - Fuck Swerve and his lies.


----------



## slipstar059 (Oct 7, 2012)

Buddy Hemphill said:


> So you are making blind comments about pictures you haven't even SEEN?.......nice.....lol.....
> 
> I dont have to even call you stoopid....


When trying to defend oneself intelligently, one should always use spellcheck.

P.S. I could care less about how amazing, or craptastic, Cali connection is, and for the life of me, I don't understand the appeal of Feminized genetics. Leave that baloney to Monsanto.


----------



## Dankfactory (Oct 10, 2012)

Drama still flowing abundantly around RIU I see. Came on here to see what the latest was with CC as Im about to do a seed order. My contribution to the thread: I ordered a pack of Raskal OG a couple years back from CC (have since heard the mother for those seeds was lost?) Phenos were all over the chart. Ive never germinated such an unstable pack. With that said I had/have one keeper from the pack: it falls in line with what some were calling the Fire cut and is truly Dank and one of my staples. Was hoping they got their act together, as Im interested in trying Tahoe OG from seed, but it looks like Ill be opting for something else for now at least.Anyone have any pics/info on their Tahoe, please post them up.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 10, 2012)

dank we ahve since got the mother cut back to the raskals og line and will be continuing it..
...


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Oct 10, 2012)

when are you going to have the online store up? I need to order seeds w/o getting raped by attitude. raped with attitude? raped on attitude? lmao . . .


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 10, 2012)

WTF is this?



you guys are some serious haters. aint no fucking seeds in the world perfect. then on top of that your talking about a fucking store? hes got a store its called attitude.

just cause the motherfucker wants to throw a promo all the haters gotta come out.

you know what i never even read about what caliconnection was untill today and you guys are some haters,

for real.

so what you guys are all gonna bring up old threads man i wouldnt be surprised if the dude didnt have a promo the way you guys are acting!

for fucks sake....


----------



## Swerve (Oct 11, 2012)

this weekend if all goes well for our online store


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2012)

i'll chk it out.


----------



## Dankfactory (Oct 11, 2012)

Swerve said:


> dank we ahve since got the mother cut back to the raskals og line and will be continuing it..
> ...


Nice. That cut I have from my Raskal pack is one of the dankest plants ive ever seen. People trip on the end product when they see/taste it. As I said though phenos were _all over _the place. I had a lanky lemon smelling sativa looking pheno that took like 11 weeks to finish, and a few other throw aways. Every last seed of my pack popped and sprouted though. Heres a pic of my Raskal cut and what I currently run in half of each of my two tents. Im willing to give CC another shot but I dont wanna deal with nanners or unstable strains. Any words on your current line and the stability of each strain. If any others have info please post as well.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Poly, how about you shut your face? I'm sure Swerve is a big boy who can take care of himself. He's a business owner who promotes himself on a public forum. He might catch a hater or two but like i said, think he's got it. lol


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 11, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Hey Poly, how about you shut your face? I'm sure Swerve is a big boy who can take care of himself. He's a business owner who promotes himself on a public forum. He might catch a hater or two but like i said, think he's got it. lol


well considering i dont have a face this is the internizzzle.....

lol i really dont care what you have to say ima big boi and i can say what i want  \\with that said move on he(swerve) gave a better response than me lol.

im just tired of the hate is all. i really dont care ive been pretty harsh with the words as of late so i apologize if i offended you. and now looking i wouldnt call your post a hater post, just poorly timed.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Oct 11, 2012)

lol fair enough. I was just asking him a legit question cause i've had to go through nothing but bs with attitude lately and cannot wait to start paying decent prices. Anyway, Swerve keep doing your thing bro. Tahoe's where it's at.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 11, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> lol fair enough. I was just asking him a legit question cause i've had to go through nothing but bs with attitude lately and cannot wait to start paying decent prices. Anyway, Swerve keep doing your thing bro. Tahoe's where it's at.


i know i fucking hate the prices and attitude in general. but you know gotta do what you gotta do to get them out there, thier legit enough to do that at least.

but i feel the hate for attitude they fucked up my B day a few days ago with connoisseur promo buy 1 get 2 free i missed it by like 2 hours! not even the respect to send an email back, i was pretty salty, that was my b day present to myslef or a least that was the plan.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 12, 2012)

that promo has a lot more issues with it than just missing out on it... trust me hahahahaattitude does the best hey can considering they are the biggest in the world. that being said we all drop the ball every now an again.. especially when u work with a barebones crew..


----------



## althor (Oct 12, 2012)

Swerve said:


> that promo has a lot more issues with it than just missing out on it... trust me hahahahaattitude does the best hey can considering they are the biggest in the world. that being said we all drop the ball every now an again.. especially when u work with a barebones crew..


 Does that mean you are hiring? I am willing to relocate!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 12, 2012)

Swerve said:


> *that promo has a lot more issues with it than just missing out on it... trust me* hahahahaattitude does the best hey can considering they are the biggest in the world. that being said we all drop the ball every now an again.. especially when u work with a barebones crew..


Actually, I am kinda interested in what was inferred there. What is the dillio?


----------



## Dankfactory (Oct 12, 2012)

Ordered the CC Tahoe from Attitude. Found a gem in my Raskal pack so Im optimistic. Well see. Will throw up reviews here or in another thread once this gets rollin.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 12, 2012)

oh just back end shit like how many free packs nothing bad...colocow


----------



## Pokerpro32 (Oct 15, 2012)

I ordered 10 reg tahoe og's and only 7 of the 10 germinated! I tried contacting swerve a couple times and he just said that his seeds had 100% germination rate and asked what method i used. After I told him he never got back with me. At the same time I popped the tahoe's I also started 6 of my free seeds from attitude all which germinated. I have been growing for 6 years so I know what im doing. I buy seeds on a regular basis and wanted to try out a bunch more of cali connections gear but now I'm not sure.


----------



## Pokerpro32 (Oct 15, 2012)

Pokerpro32 said:


> I ordered 10 reg tahoe og's and only 7 of the 10 germinated! I tried contacting swerve a couple times and he just said that his seeds had 100% germination rate and asked what method i used. After I told him he never got back with me. At the same time I popped the tahoe's I also started 6 of my free seeds from attitude all which germinated. I have been growing for 6 years so I know what im doing. I buy seeds on a regular basis and wanted to try out a bunch more of cali connections gear but now I'm not sure.


Here is the packaging from my seeds.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 15, 2012)

I purchased a ham and cheese (specifically requested extra crumbly vintage cheese) sandwich with deep fried onion rings from swerve 

Sandwich came in a ziplock sandwich bag and appeared relatively fresh. On further inspection I was pleasantly surprised as I noticed the bread was whole grain. 

The slice of ham was the type with a smiley face print onto it which is a nice touch and the onion rings were great although they fell on the border of a tad to crunchy.

My only complaint is when it comes to the cheese slice. It is deffinatly nice and strong as requested but is far from crumbly which was a slight let down. I'm not sure if this was an aging issue and was wondering if swerve could shed some light on how long he ages his cheese as the taste was spot on just lacked some real crumbly texture?

Overall it was a good sandwich.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 15, 2012)

stoned to dead on respect


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 15, 2012)

Pokerpro32 said:


> I ordered 10 reg tahoe og's and only 7 of the 10 germinated! I tried contacting swerve a couple times and he just said that his seeds had 100% germination rate and asked what method i used. After I told him he never got back with me. At the same time I popped the tahoe's I also started 6 of my free seeds from attitude all which germinated. I have been growing for 6 years so I know what im doing. I buy seeds on a regular basis and wanted to try out a bunch more of cali connections gear but now I'm not sure.


Whenever I have some sprouting slower than the rest I gently scrape the seam of the seed with my finger nail and usually it will sprout the next day or so. Thick skin I guess.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 15, 2012)

cool! i'm glad to hear cali con is legit! i really want to test drive their blue dream freebie now. in theory, it should smoke a lot like potent and long lasting haze skunk, but taste much better as blueberry and skunk #1 smoke about the same. i was going to pop it anyways, but it's nice to start out with some optimism. it's always nice hearing back on ANY breeder's gear.


----------



## Dankfactory (Oct 27, 2012)

Dankfactory said:


> Ordered the CC Tahoe from Attitude. Found a gem in my Raskal pack so Im optimistic. Well see. Will throw up reviews here or in another thread once this gets rollin.


Finally got my seeds in. Heres my review thus far in a seperate thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/576020-seed-chronicles-germination-report-grow.html


----------

